# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հավատու՞մ եք գուշակությունների

## Հայ տղա

Սկզբից ասեմ. Ես չեմ հավատում.  Իմ կարծիքով դա հոգեբանական խաղ է կամ հիպնոս...  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես էլ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Delicada

> *Սկզբից ասեմ. Ես չեմ հավատում.  Իմ կարծիքով դա հոգեբանական խաղ է կամ հիպնոս... *


Համաձայն եմ կարծում եմ ուղղակի գուշակները կարողանում են ստիպել մարդկանց հավատալ այն ամենին ինչ նրանք ասում են… Լավ հոգեբաններ են մի խոսքով:

----------


## John

Երբևէ գուշակների չեմ դիմել, բայց ուզում եմ գոնե մի անգամ գնամ, հետո նոր կասեմ, թե հավատու՞մ եմ արդյոք:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Ֆորումում կա մեկը՞ որ այցելել է գուշակի ու գոհ է… :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես հավատում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ հավատ բառն այստեղ այնքան էլ տեղին չէ, պարզապես գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք իսկապես օժտված են նման հատկություններով, որովհետև առիթներ ունեցել եմ դրանում անձամբ համոզվելու: Բայց, ինչ խոսք, իսկական գուշակների կողքին հատկապես մեր օրերում շատ են նաև ուղղակի շառլատանները, որոնք միայն ձևացնում են, թե այդպիսի ընդունակություններ ունեն, որպեսզի որքան հնարավոր է շատ փող կորզեն մարդկանցից: Այդպիսի մարդիկ, ցավոք, շատ-շատ են, անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, քան իսկական գուշակները, դրա համար էլ իրենց խաբեությամբ վարկաբեկում են նաև իսկական գուշակներին: Համաձայն եմ, որ ինչպես իրենց գուշակի տեղ դրած խաբեբաները, այնպես էլ իսկական գուշակները նաև շատ լավ հոգեբաններ են:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ես հավատում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ հավատ բառն այստեղ այնքան էլ տեղին չէ, պարզապես գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք իսկապես օժտված են նման հատկություններով, որովհետև առիթներ ունեցել եմ դրանում անձամբ համոզվելու: Բայց, ինչ խոսք, իսկական գուշակների կողքին հատկապես մեր օրերում շատ են նաև ուղղակի շառլատանները, որոնք միայն ձևացնում են, թե այդպիսի ընդունակություններ ունեն, որպեսզի որքան հնարավոր է շատ փող կորզեն մարդկանցից: Այդպիսի մարդիկ, ցավոք, շատ-շատ են, անհամեմատ ավելի շատ, քան իսկական գուշակները, դրա համար էլ իրենց խաբեությամբ վարկաբեկում են նաև իսկական գուշակներին: Համաձայն եմ, որ ինչպես իրենց գուշակի տեղ դրած խաբեբաները, այնպես էլ իսկական գուշակները նաև շատ լավ հոգեբաններ են:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչպես կարելի ե գուշակել մարդու ապագան.
Միգուցե այդպիսի մարդկանց ուղեղը ավելի առագ է անալիզի ենթարկում դեպքերի ընդացքը և ստանում պատասխան, որը ավելի մոտ է իրականությանը. կամ օգտվում է այլ աղբյուրներից որոնք մեզ հայտնի չեն.  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչպես կարելի ե գուշակել մարդու ապագան.
> Միգուցե այդպիսի մարդկանց ուղեղը ավելի առագ է անալիզի ենթարկում դեպքերի ընդացքը և ստանում պատասխան, որը ավելի մոտ է իրականությանը. կամ օգտվում է այլ աղբյուրներից որոնք մեզ հայտնի չեն.


Ես իմ կարծիքը ասեմ մեջ բերելով հայտնի մարդկանց գուշակությունները,
օրինակ Պելեի գուշակություններից ոչ մեկը ճիշտ չէր, իսկ օրինակ Tupac_ի գուշակությունները իրականացան.
Ասելեր էռ 25 տարեկան է մահանալու, այդպեսել եղավ, իր սպանության նկարագրումն էլ համարյա 80 %–ով ճիշտ էր :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչպես կարելի ե գուշակել մարդու ապագան.
> Միգուցե այդպիսի մարդկանց ուղեղը ավելի առագ է անալիզի ենթարկում դեպքերի ընդացքը և ստանում պատասխան, որը ավելի մոտ է իրականությանը. կամ օգտվում է այլ աղբյուրներից որոնք մեզ հայտնի չեն.


Ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ մյուսը, որովհետև երբ գնում ես գուշակի մոտ, նա չգիտի քո կյանքում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերի ընթացքը, որ անալիզի ենթարկի ու ըստ այդմ ապագայի պատասխան ստանա: Օրինակ, իմ իմացած գուշակներից մեկը հետևյալ կերպ էր տեսնում ապագան: Նա իր գուշակություններն անում էր հատուկ մի սենյակում, որտեղ պատերին սրբապատկերներ էին փակցված, նստում էր դեմքով դեպի այդ նկարները և սկսում աղոթել: Իր ասելով՝ դրանից հետո պատերին պատկերներ էր տեսնում տվյալ մարդու անցյալից, ներկայից ու ապագայից, որոնց ճշգրտությունը երբեմն ապշեցնում էր: 
Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձևով են գուշակում: Մարդ էլ կա ուղղակի նայում է երեսիդ ու գուշակություններ անում, մարդ կա սուրճի մրուրի միջոցով է կանխագուշակում, չգիտեմ:
 Ճիշտն ասած՝ անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ ուզեցել իմանալ ապագան, եթե գնացել եմ գուշակի մոտ, ինձ ներկայի ու անցյալի հետ կապված որոշ բաներ են հետաքրքրել, որ պետք եղել պարզել, ոչ թե ապագաս, որը մարդկանց միշտ զարմացրել է:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հավատում եմ. առավոտը գուշակել էի, որ ֆորում եմ մտնելու, ու կատարվեց…

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հավատում եմ. առավոտը գուշակել էի, որ ֆորում եմ մտնելու, ու կատարվեց…


Հով, դու բոլոր ժամանակների մեծագույն մարգարեն ես։  :LOL:  

Բայց եկեք կատակի ու ծաղրի չվերածենք թեման։ :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ մյուսը, որովհետև երբ գնում ես գուշակի մոտ, նա չգիտի քո կյանքում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերի ընթացքը, որ անալիզի ենթարկի ու ըստ այդմ ապագայի պատասխան ստանա: Օրինակ, իմ իմացած գուշակներից մեկը հետևյալ կերպ էր տեսնում ապագան: Նա իր գուշակություններն անում էր հատուկ մի սենյակում, որտեղ պատերին սրբապատկերներ էին փակցված, նստում էր դեմքով դեպի այդ նկարները և սկսում աղոթել: Իր ասելով՝ դրանից հետո պատերին պատկերներ էր տեսնում տվյալ մարդու անցյալից, ներկայից ու ապագայից, որոնց ճշգրտությունը երբեմն ապշեցնում էր: 
> Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձևով են գուշակում: Մարդ էլ կա ուղղակի նայում է երեսիդ ու գուշակություններ անում, մարդ կա սուրճի մրուրի միջոցով է կանխագուշակում, չգիտեմ:
>  Ճիշտն ասած՝ անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ ուզեցել իմանալ ապագան, եթե գնացել եմ գուշակի մոտ, ինձ ներկայի ու անցյալի հետ կապված որոշ բաներ են հետաքրքրել, որ պետք եղել պարզել, ոչ թե ապագաս, որը մարդկանց միշտ զարմացրել է:



Չեմ հասկանում սրբապատկերներին աղոթելու իմաստը գուշակելու համար.
Ինչքան գիտմ աստվածաշնչը դեմ է գուշակություններին: Միգուցե գուշակները «հակերներ» են այդ վոլորտում: Եթե այդպես է  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեմ հասկանում սրբապատկերներին աղոթելու իմաստը գուշակելու համար.
> Ինչքան գիտմ աստվածաշնչը դեմ է գուշակություններին: Միգուցե գուշակները «հակերներ» են այդ վոլորտում: Եթե այդպես է


Այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար պիտի խորանանք Աստվածաշնչի բացարձակ ճշմարիտ կամ ոչ բացարձակ ճշմարիտ լինելու մեջ, իսկ դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, որը բավականին թեժ ու երկար ժամանակ քննարկվել է այս բաժնի երկու այլ թեմաներում։ :Wink:  Եթե հետաքրքրում է, կարող ես բացել և կարդալ «Մահ... իսկ հետո՞» և «Կրոններ, միջկրոնական փոխհարաբերություններ, տարբեր կրոնների դերը մեր կյանքում» թեմաները։
Ամեն դեպքում, քո բարձրացրած հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ տեսակետն այն է, որ գուշակությունների մեջ ոչ մի բացասական կամ սատանայական բան չկա։ Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մարդուն ասել՝ աչքերդ փակիր, ապագան մի տես։ 
Այ, բոլորովին այլ հարց է թուղթ ու գիրը, որը մարդու կամքի ու կյանքի վրա բռնության վառ դրսևորում է։ Այ դա իսկապես սատանայություն է և արդարացնել չի կարելի։

----------


## Vaho

> *Սկզբից ասեմ. Ես չեմ հավատում.  Իմ կարծիքով դա հոգեբանական խաղ է կամ հիպնոս... *


Շատ ճիշտ ել անում եք, որ չեք հավատում գուշակուտյունների. եթե դրանք ինչ որ տեղ ճիշտեն լինում դա միյայն սատանայի խաղերն են ու մի ոչ գեղեցիկ օր կտանեն մեզ անդունդ:[/QUOTE]

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Shushan-87 (06.12.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Չեմ հասկանում սրբապատկերներին աղոթելու իմաստը գուշակելու համար.
> Ինչքան գիտմ աստվածաշնչը դեմ է գուշակություններին: Միգուցե գուշակները «հակերներ» են այդ վոլորտում: Եթե այդպես է


Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ոչ մի բան չկա գրված գուշակության դեմ, հակառակը Եղյա մարգարեն գուշակել էր քրիստոսի գալը,
Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գուշակությանը հակասող միակ գաղափարը այն է, որ գրված է՝ ապրեք ներկայով, և ոչ թե ապագայով :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Իսկ ինչու էք համոզված որ ապագան արդեն նախատեսված է__

----------


## Riddle

Չեմ հավատում: Ծիծաղելի են իրենց գուշակ հորջորջող խղջուկները: :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Աստվածաշնչի մեջ ոչ մի բան չկա գրված գուշակության դեմ


Ո´չ: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գուշակության դեմ կա գրված : Ավելի ուշադիր կարդացեք և պետք չի սխալ մեկնաբնել Աստվածաշնչում գրված պարզ , հասկանալի ու միայն մեկ իմաստ ունեցող տողերը:  Գուշակությունը դա չարից է՝ սատանայից, , և սրբապատկերների մոտ գուշակների "աղոթքները" պարզապես հոգեբանական խորամանակ քայլ է, վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար: Բնական է, որ անգամ անհավատ մարդը, ենթագիտակցորեն բարուն է վստահելու ...Այո´, նրանց գուշակությունները կարող են ճիշտ լինել , քանի որ բացի Աստծուց,  սատանան նույնպես գիտի անցյալի, ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին և գուշակության , բազմաթիվ կախարդանքների , իբր թե օգնությունների միջոցով մոլորեցնում է:  Ինչևէ, չեմ ուզում խոսակցությանը նման ուղղվածություն տալ, անցանք առաջ


Ինչպես երևի նկատել եք , գուշակները շատ հպարտորեն են խոսում իրենց ձեռք բերած նվաճումների մասին, որոնք պետք է որ մեծ չափով հեշտացրած լինեն մարդկանց կյանքը: *Բառին նրանք մոգական ուժ են վերագրում :Եվ  սեփական կախարդությանը հավատալը ելնում է սեփական մտավոր գործողությունները գերագնահատելուց, "մտքի ամենազորության" նկատմամբ հավատից (որն  ի դեպ,  հայտանբերվում են սևեռուն վիճակների նևրոզներով տառապողների վարքում): Դա նաև անձի թերարժեքության բարդույթի դրսևորում է և ինքն իրեն հակառակում համոզելու միջոց:* Էնպես որ ինքներդ դատեք գուշակ-շառլատանների հոգեվիճակի մասին , իսկ նրանց բարոյական արժանիքների մասին արդեն ավելորդ է խոսելը   :Smile:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## Լէգնա

Երբ գուշակողը ես  եմ,ու իմ ցանկություններն եմ գուշակում,հավատում  եմ,,,,
մնացած  վեհ  անձանց :Tongue:  ,ոչ....ժամանակ  չունեմ նրանց հավատալու  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչու էք համոզված որ ապագան արդեն նախատեսված է__


Ապագայում ամեն ինչ չէ, որ նախատեսված է, բայց որոշ բաներ կան նախատեսված, որոնք, սակայն, էլի հնարավոր է փոխել։ Հաճախ լինում է, որ կյանքի ապագա ընթացքի մի քանի հնարավոր տարբերակներ են լինում, իսկ թե դրանցից որն ընտրել՝ մարդ ինքն է որոշում։ :Smile:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Բայց եկեք կատակի ու ծաղրի չվերածենք թեման։


Ճիշտ ես ասում, դրա համար հիմա ես էլ կլրջանամ ու իմ կարծիքը կգրեմ: :Smile:  

Ուրեմն հարգելի գուշակություններին չհավատացողներ, ես ինքս էլ եմ ասում, որ չեմ հավատում, բայց դե ոնց էլ լինի ինչ-որ նշանակություն ես էլ եմ տալիս. այսինքն, հավատս մի պստլիկ գալիս ա: Ու կարծում եմ դուք էլ, եթե գնաք գուշակի մոտ կամ թեկուզ կարտով ձեզ բախտ բացեք կամ թեկուզ սուրճի բաժակ նայեք, ինչ-որ հեռավոր հավատ կլինի ձեր մեջ, դե եթե ասեք չէ, մեկ ա հավատս չի գա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Sergey

Այսպես ասեմ, ես համոզված եմ, որ իրենց գուշակ ներկայացնողներից ոչ բոլորն են խաբեբաներ:

----------


## Firegirl777

Նրանց ովքեր հավատում են վիրտուալ գուշակություններին կասեմ, որ կա մի սայթ goroskopi.ru , որտեղի գուշակությունները բավականին ճիշտ են…

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Նրանց ովքեր հավատում են վիրտուալ գուշակություններին կասեմ, որ կա մի սայթ goroskopi.ru , որտեղի գուշակությունները բավականին ճիշտ են…


Իսկ մի գուցե ապրենք այսօրվա օրով՞
Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ է ճիշտ գնահատել այսօրվա արարքը քան թե հետո զղջալ և սխալը վերագրել գուշակի սխալ գուշակությանը…  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Գուցե և դու ճիշտ ես և հենց դա է իմ պրոբլեմը

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Գուցե և դու ճիշտ ես և հենց դա է իմ պրոբլեմը


Պրոբլեմներից երես մի թեքիր այն լուծիր, դու դա կարող ես քանի որ գիտակցում ես նրա առկայությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Օրինակ, ես երբեք չեմ ցանկացել իմանալ ապագան, թեկուզ այն, թե հենց վաղն ինչ է լինելու։ Որովհետև իմաստ չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ։ Իսկ գուշակների մոտ մի քանի անգամ որ գնացել եմ, նպատակս անդյալի ու ներկայի հետ կապված որոշ հարցեր պարզելն է եղել, ոչ թե ապագան իմանալը։ Նույնիսկ զարմանում էին, որ չեմ ուզում իմանալ, :LOL:  որովհետև մարդկանց մեծ մասին հենց դա է հետաքրքրում։

----------


## Arisol

Շատ անգամ են ինձ մոտ եղել այնպիսի իրավիճակներ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեի իմանալ իմ ապագան: Սակայն հրաժարվել եմ, քանի որ վախեցել եմ կորցնել հետաքրքրությունս կյանքի նկատմամբ և հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունս: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, հավատում եմ արդյոք գուշակությունների, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ այո, քանի որ համոզվել եմ սեփական փորձի վրա: Գուշակություններ կարող ենք անել անգամ մենք ինքներս: Եթե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերլուծենք մեր ներկան, այնտեղ  կարող ենք գտնել անցյալում  ունեցած մեր արարքների, գործողությունների ու մտադրությունների հետևանքները, և ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ: Սա ամենաանխափան աշխատող օրենքն է՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապի համատիեզերական օրենքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ անգամ են ինձ մոտ եղել այնպիսի իրավիճակներ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեի իմանալ իմ ապագան: Սակայն հրաժարվել եմ, քանի որ վախեցել եմ կորցնել հետաքրքրությունս կյանքի նկատմամբ և հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունս: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, հավատում եմ արդյոք գուշակությունների, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ այո, քանի որ համոզվել եմ սեփական փորձի վրա: Գուշակություններ կարող ենք անել անգամ մենք ինքներս: Եթե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերլուծենք մեր ներկան, այնտեղ  կարող ենք գտնել անցյալում  ունեցած մեր արարքների, գործողությունների ու մտադրությունների հետևանքները, և ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ: Սա ամենաանխափան աշխատող օրենքն է՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապի համատիեզերական օրենքը:


Ապրե՛ս, ստորագրում եմ։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Շատ անգամ են ինձ մոտ եղել այնպիսի իրավիճակներ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեի իմանալ իմ ապագան: Սակայն հրաժարվել եմ, քանի որ վախեցել եմ կորցնել հետաքրքրությունս կյանքի նկատմամբ և հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունս: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, հավատում եմ արդյոք գուշակությունների, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ այո, քանի որ համոզվել եմ սեփական փորձի վրա: Գուշակություններ կարող ենք անել անգամ մենք ինքներս: Եթե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերլուծենք մեր ներկան, այնտեղ  կարող ենք գտնել անցյալում  ունեցած մեր արարքների, գործողությունների ու մտադրությունների հետևանքները, և ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ: Սա ամենաանխափան աշխատող օրենքն է՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապի համատիեզերական օրենքը:


Դուք իրավացի եք. ես ողջունում եմ ձեզ   :Ok:

----------


## John

Arisol-ի արտահայտած կարծիքին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ գուցե արտահայտեք, այն ինչ իրոք մտածում եք և ցանկանում եք

----------


## Riddle

> Գուշակություններ կարող ենք անել անգամ մենք ինքներս: Եթե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերլուծենք մեր ներկան, այնտեղ  կարող ենք գտնել անցյալում  ունեցած մեր արարքների, գործողությունների ու մտադրությունների հետևանքները, և ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ: Սա ամենաանխափան աշխատող օրենքն է՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապի համատիեզերական օրենքը:


Կյանքում ամեն ինչ այդքան հեշտ ու պարզ չի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կյանքում ամեն ինչ այդքան հեշտ ու պարզ չի:


Բայց Արիսոլի գրածներից չէր երևում, թե հեշտ է: :Wink:  
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պարզին, ապա ճշմարտությունը միշտ էլ պարզ է լինում, այդ մենք ենք միշտ ամեն ինչ բարդացնում: :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

ՈՒզում եմ գրեմ, բայց ափսոս հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ մտքերս ձևակերպելու։ :Sad:  Հետո կասեմ կարծիքս։ :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

> Բայց Արիսոլի գրածներից չէր երևում, թե հեշտ է: 
>  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է պարզին, ապա ճշմարտությունը միշտ էլ պարզ է լինում, այդ մենք ենք միշտ ամեն ինչ բարդացնում:


_«…ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ»_ - ապագան *ոչ միայն* մեզնից ու մեր «կառուցումներից» է կախված: Եթե ամեն ինչ այդպես հեշտ լիներ… Եվ մեր ներկան նույնպես *ոչ միշտ* է մեր անցյալի գործողություններից կախված: Կյանքը վեր է պրիմիտիվ վերլուծություններից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _«…ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ»_ - ապագան *ոչ միայն* մեզնից ու մեր «կառուցումներից» է կախված: Եթե ամեն ինչ այդպես հեշտ լիներ… Եվ մեր ներկան նույնպես *ոչ միշտ* է մեր անցյալի գործողություններից կախված: Կյանքը վեր է պրիմիտիվ վերլուծություններից:


Այս գրառմանը պատասխանելու համար ստիպված կլինեմ ծավալվել մի թեմայի շուրջ, որի վերաբերյալ մեր տեսակետներն այնքան տարբեր են, որ դժվար թե հաճելի կամ օգտակար բանավեճ ստացվի, հետևաբար գերադասում եմ լռել :Wink:   :Think:

----------


## Լէգնա

ժող  աստղագուշակության  մասին թեմա  ունեմ,,,,,այստեղ բացեմ ,տամ հարցերը  թե  նոր թեմա  բացեմ?

----------


## Հայ տղա

> ժող  աստղագուշակության  մասին թեմա  ունեմ,,,,,այստեղ բացեմ ,տամ հարցերը  թե  նոր թեմա  բացե?մ


Ինչպես ցանկանաս :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ինչպես ցանկանաս


էլի  ինչպես  ցանկանամ,,,անցանկալանով դեռ  ոչինչ չեմ արել :Wink:  ,բայց  մի քիչ  օինազանց  լինեմ էլի, :Tongue:

----------


## Bonita

Չեմ հավատում ոչ մի ձևի գուշակությունների ...
Բայց ամենից շատ ջղայնանում եմ սուրճի բաժակ նայելուց...որպես կանոն սրճողներից մեկը ստաժով բաժակ նայող ա ու բոլորին ասում ա նույն մաշված խոսքերը`ասեք թե "_բաժակիտ մեջ  Ճ տառ եմ տենում..." _ 

Բա որ մի անգամ այգիում մի տատիկ էր հեևիցս ընկել ու ուզում էր ապագաս գուշակեր... ԿԱՇՄԱՌ... :Angry2:

----------


## Lider2006

Ես ել չեմ հավատում. Բայց հենց Վանգայի մասին պատմությունները եմ լսում  սկսում եմ հավատալ:  :Think:

----------


## alone

> Շատ անգամ են ինձ մոտ եղել այնպիսի իրավիճակներ, երբ հնարավորություն ունեի իմանալ իմ ապագան: Սակայն հրաժարվել եմ, քանի որ վախեցել եմ կորցնել հետաքրքրությունս կյանքի նկատմամբ և հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունս: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, հավատում եմ արդյոք գուշակությունների, ապա կարող եմ ասել՝ այո, քանի որ համոզվել եմ սեփական փորձի վրա: Գուշակություններ կարող ենք անել անգամ մենք ինքներս: Եթե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերլուծենք մեր ներկան, այնտեղ  կարող ենք գտնել անցյալում  ունեցած մեր արարքների, գործողությունների ու մտադրությունների հետևանքները, և ուշադիր լինելով ներկայում մեր կատարած յուրաքանչյուր քայլի նկատմամբ կարող ենք ո՛չ թե գուշակել, այլ կառուցել մեզ համար այնպիսի ապագա, ինչպիսին կցանկանայինք ունենալ: Սա ամենաանխափան աշխատող օրենքն է՝ պատճառահետևանքային կապի համատիեզերական օրենքը:


Քեֆս բերեց :Hands Up:   հատկապես վերջի միտքը, ապրեսսսսսսսսսս :Smile:

----------


## aniko

երբեմն ուզում եմ հավատալ, հատկապես երբ ինչ-որ ինձ անհանգստացնող խնդրի լուծում եմ ուզում իմանալ, բայց հետո անցնում է, երբ իմ ուզածով է լինում

իսկ հավատալ նման բաների պետք է, էս վերջերս գնացել էի մի կնոջ տուն, անունը Ջեմմա է, Գեղանիստ գյուղում է ապրում, նայոց ասեց էս երեխեն վախեցաց է ջրից, ու սկսեց վախս չափել, և անցավ գիտեք  :Smile:   էս տարի նույնիսկ սևանում լողացել եմ 
բայց ախր մենակ ես գիտեի էդ մասին, ու չէր ասել ոչ մեկի. պապան էլ նույնիսկ զարմացավ, թե որտեղից է նա դա վերցրել, իսկ այդ կինն ել պատմեց 20 տարվա պատմություն, թե վոնց են ժամանակին ինձ գցել ջուրը, ու որ խեղդվելուց պռցել եմ, ու էդ օրվանից ջուրը չեմ սիրել,.. բա դրանից հետո ոնց չհավատաի

ի դեպ, լավ գուշակի տեղ չգիտեք??

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ի դեպ, լավ գուշակի տեղ չգիտեք??


Բայց եթե այդ գուշակն այդքան ճիշտ բաներ է ասել, էլ ինչու՞ ես ուրիշ գուշակ փնտրում...  :Unsure:  Թե՞  ուղղակի նկատի ունես, որ քաղաքից լինի, որպեսզի հեշտ լինի այցելելը։

----------


## aniko

> Բայց եթե այդ գուշակն այդքան ճիշտ բաներ է ասել, էլ ինչու՞ ես ուրիշ գուշակ փնտրում...


հարցն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ այդ կինը գուշակություններ չի անում, այլ միայն բուժում է և վախ է չափում ...

----------


## Angelina

> երբեմն ուզում եմ հավատալ, հատկապես երբ ինչ-որ ինձ անհանգստացնող խնդրի լուծում եմ ուզում իմանալ, բայց հետո անցնում է, երբ իմ ուզածով է լինում
> 
> իսկ հավատալ նման բաների պետք է, էս վերջերս գնացել էի մի կնոջ տուն, անունը Ջեմմա է, Գեղանիստ գյուղում է ապրում, նայոց ասեց էս երեխեն վախեցաց է ջրից, ու սկսեց վախս չափել, և անցավ գիտեք   էս տարի նույնիսկ սևանում լողացել եմ 
> բայց ախր մենակ ես գիտեի էդ մասին, ու չէր ասել ոչ մեկի. պապան էլ նույնիսկ զարմացավ, թե որտեղից է նա դա վերցրել, իսկ այդ կինն ել պատմեց 20 տարվա պատմություն, թե վոնց են ժամանակին ինձ գցել ջուրը, ու որ խեղդվելուց պռցել եմ, ու էդ օրվանից ջուրը չեմ սիրել,.. բա դրանից հետո ոնց չհավատաի
> 
> ի դեպ, լավ գուշակի տեղ չգիտեք??


Ինչի է՞ քեզ պետք գուշակը: Պետք չէ  հավատալ:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ինչի է՞ քեզ պետք գուշակը: Պետք չէ  հավատալ:


օրինակ ինչի չհավատա վատ կլիներ որ դու իմանայիր թե 4 օրվա մեջ մի մեծ ծաղկեփունջ ես ստանալու ու նախորոք մեծ ծաղկաման կպատրաստեիր կամ կառնեիր գիտեմ որ չունեք: :Wink:

----------


## Bacteria

Կարծում եմ ոչ, ինչ գուշակություն էլ լինի, յուրաքանչյուրի համար ճիշտ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ ոչ, ինչ գուշակություն էլ լինի, յուրաքանչյուրի համար ճիշտ է:


Չէ, ինչի՞։ Օրինակ, ինձ մի անգամ մի գուշակ էդպես մտածելով լիքը բաներ ասեց, որ երևի մարդկանց ավելի քան 90 տոկոսի համար ճիշտ կլինեին, բայց իմ դեպքում այնքան հեռու էին իրականությունից, որ նույնիսկ ծիծաղս էր գալիս։  :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ եթե այդպես է, ինձ գուշակը ասել է, որ մյուս տարի ամուսնանալու եմ, դե ինչ սպասենք տեսնենք եթե ամուսնանամ ուրեմն ճիշտ է գուշակությունը, իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն ճիշտ չէ, իսկ մեկ ուրիշն էլ ասաց, որ հոկտեմբերին եմ ամուսնանալու, այսպես ասված ավելի ճշգրտված տարբերակով.....

Սպասում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Դե ինչ եթե այդպես է, ինձ գուշակը ասել է, որ մյուս տարի ամուսնանալու եմ, դե ինչ սպասենք տեսնենք եթե ամուսնանամ ուրեմն ճիշտ է գուշակությունը, իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն ճիշտ չէ, իսկ մեկ ուրիշն էլ ասաց, որ հոկտեմբերին եմ ամուսնանալու, այսպես ասված ավելի ճշգրտված տարբերակով.....
> 
> Սպասում եմ


 Հոկտեմբերի համար արդեն ուշացել ես մյուս տարվա համար էլ ով իմանա 
բայց մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ գուշակը ոչ թե ապագադ ա գուշակելլ այլ ցանկությունդ  :Wink:  

ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել ախչկա, որը չի ուզում ամուսնանա (եթե տարիքը 13-ից բարձրա ) 
չնայած մեկ էլ տեսար ու ճիշտա գուշակել  դու համենայն դեպս պատրաստ եղի :Ok:  

ես օրինակ հավատում եմ ու ինքս էլ կարում եմ գուշակություններ անել դա անբացատրելի երևույթա ոչ-մի գիտության չենթարկվող, բայց ամեքս մեզ համար ենք ընտրում հավատանք թե չէ ես իրավունք չունեմ ոչ մեկին հակառակը ապացուցեմ :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Ուրեմն մի ամիս առաջ կուրսեցի մի աղջիկ կարտեր էր բերել ու սենց ասած գուշակությամբ էր զբաղվում, մեր կուրսի մի քանի աղջիկները բաղտը նայեց, դե ես էլ լուրջ չվերաբերվեցի իրա գուշակությանը ու հենց նենց, փորձի համար խնդրեցի իմ բախտն էլ նայել: Դե նայեց սկզբից, ասեց, որ մի զանգ ա լինելու, որը մի քիչ տրամադրությունս իջացնելու ա, շատ վատ բան չի լինելու, պարզապես կտրուկ տրամադրության կորուստ: Հետո շարունակեց նայել ու ինչ-որ քարեր դուրս եկան, որոնցից հետո գուշակությունը շարունակել անիմաստ էր, այսինքն այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում եմ՝ կատարվելու ա: Ու պատկերացրեք, իմ այդքան չհավատալու հետ հանդերձ ամեն ինչ եղավ ճիշտ այդպես, ինչպես նա ասել էր :Shok:  : Մի քանի օր անց այդ զանգը եղավ, որից ես շատ տխրել էի, բայց շատ լուրջ բան չէր ու մոտ մի շաբաթ անցան ամեն ինչ դզվեց, եղավ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ես ցանկանում էի :Shok:  : Ես ապշած էի մնացել…
Իսկ այսօր մի տարօրինակ երազ եմ տեսել… Տեսել եմ, իբրև հայտնվել եմ մի գուշակի մոտ, որը փորձում էր ապագաս գուշակել, սակայն ինքն էլ հասկացավ, որ տուֆտում ա, ու ասեց, որ չի կարող կարգին գուշակել ինձ :LOL:  : Բայց ամենատարօրինակն այն էր, որ ես ցանկանում էի իմանալ ապագաս, այսինքն հակասել եմ իմ ամենաառաջին գրառմանն այս թեմայում :Shok:  …

----------


## Firegirl777

Է Ն Ց Ո

Իսկ ինչպիսի գուշակությամբ ես զբաղվում, այսինքն քո դա ինչպես է դրսևորվո՞ւմ :Wink:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Աչքովս տենամ, ականջովս լսեմ էլի չեմ հավատա ոչ մի տեսակ գուշակությունի...
Հետո մտածեք, ովքե՞ր ունեն գուշակության կարիք :Smile:  Անվստահ, սնահավատ, ու էլի սենց թերություններով մարդիկ...
Եթե ոչ մի բանից չես վախենում, եթե վստահ ես քո վրա,եթե եղնելիքը անհայտությունը քեզ չի վախեցնում ինչու՞ պիտի դիմես գուշակության :Bad:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում ու չեմ դիմում գուշակներին, սակայն ընդունում ու հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում մյուսների գնալն ու հավտալը, եթե դա չի անցնում սահմանները և չի դառնում կյանքի ուղորդող։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բացարձակապես չեմ հավատում, երբ փորձում են իմ հետ կապված գուշակություններ անել, ամեն հնարավոր բան անում եմ, որպեսզի ապացուցեմ նրանց սխալ մտածելակերպը և գուշակության սխալականությունը…

----------


## Malu

Մեկ-մեկ զուգադիպություններ լինում են, որ ճիշտ գուշակություն է լինում: բայց հիմնականում լինում է brain washing (ուղեղի լվացում):

----------


## PlesOk

լիովին համամիտ էմ: :Hands Up:   գուշակությամզբաղվելը ավելի շատ դիտում եմ որպես հետաքրքիր ժամանակ անցկացնելու միզոց բայց ոչ այդքան ողջունելի

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Է Ն Ց Ո
> 
> Իսկ ինչպիսի գուշակությամբ ես զբաղվում, այսինքն քո դա ինչպես է դրսևորվո՞ւմ


Փորցեմ ճիշտ պատասխանեմ հարցիդ, որպեսզի ամեն բան պարզ լինի ;
Նախ ես չեմ զբաղվում, այլ գուշակում եմ  իմ համար կամ մոտիկ մարդկանց համար 
ու ասեմ դա նմանա տվյալ պահի անալիզի ես մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկ տեորետիկ եմ ,բայց ժամանակի բերումով վերածվեցի անալիտիկի 
շատ ու շատ գիտությունների կողմից ապացուցվաց բան կա  գոյություն ունի ինֆորմացիոն դաշտ, շատերը անգամ վերագրում են նրան, իբր ետ դաշտը ստեղծվել է հոգիների կուտակումից, այսինքն մեր հոգին չի գնում դրաղտ կամ դժողք այլ հանգրվանում ե մի ինչ-որ տարածքում որտեղ էլ առաջանում է ետ դաշտը :

եսքանը ինֆորմացիայի ախպյուրի մասին  հիմա ասեմ թե ոնցա դա լինում 
Էնշտեյնը համոզված էր, որ գույություն ունեն կից աշխարներ (իհարկե ապացուցում էր են ինչ ասում էր մենակ թե ես մանրամասներին չեմ դիմի), ու ետ աշխարները նույնն են ինչ մերը, բայց կախված ժամանակի արագությունից  մյուս աշխարները կամ մեր ապագայում են արդեն կամ անցյալում կամ էլ քայլում են մեր հետ :

Վերջաբան`    այսինը մենք ինչ ապրելու ենք դա արդեն եղելա ինչ-որ տեղ կամ ինչ ապրել ենք դա լինելուա մի ուրիշ տեղ  ու հենց ետա պատճառը ինֆորմացիոն դաշտի առաջացման  սա կարողա բարդ հնչի կամ ես վատ ձևակերպած լինեմ մտքերս, բայս ես էր են ամենը ինչի մասին ես ուզում էի ասել :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Է Ն Ց Ո-ին
Լավ ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է, ես դա մոտավորապես գիտեի, բայց չէի  կարծում որ դու էլ դա ի նկատի ունես, համենայն դեպս շնորհակալություն այդ ինֆերմացիան հաղորդելու համար :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Փորցեմ ճիշտ պատասխանեմ հարցիդ, որպեսզի ամեն բան պարզ լինի ;
> Նախ ես չեմ զբաղվում, այլ գուշակում եմ  իմ համար կամ մոտիկ մարդկանց համար 
> ու ասեմ դա նմանա տվյալ պահի անալիզի ես մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկ տեորետիկ եմ ,բայց ժամանակի բերումով վերածվեցի անալիտիկի 
> շատ ու շատ գիտությունների կողմից ապացուցվաց բան կա  գոյություն ունի ինֆորմացիոն դաշտ, շատերը անգամ վերագրում են նրան, իբր ետ դաշտը ստեղծվել է հոգիների կուտակումից, այսինքն մեր հոգին չի գնում դրաղտ կամ դժողք այլ հանգրվանում ե մի ինչ-որ տարածքում որտեղ էլ առաջանում է ետ դաշտը :
> 
> եսքանը ինֆորմացիայի ախպյուրի մասին  հիմա ասեմ թե ոնցա դա լինում 
> Էնշտեյնը համոզված էր, որ գույություն ունեն կից աշխարներ (իհարկե ապացուցում էր են ինչ ասում էր մենակ թե ես մանրամասներին չեմ դիմի), ու ետ աշխարները նույնն են ինչ մերը, բայց կախված ժամանակի արագությունից  մյուս աշխարները կամ մեր ապագայում են արդեն կամ անցյալում կամ էլ քայլում են մեր հետ :
> 
> Վերջաբան`    այսինը մենք ինչ ապրելու ենք դա արդեն եղելա ինչ-որ տեղ կամ ինչ ապրել ենք դա լինելուա մի ուրիշ տեղ  ու հենց ետա պատճառը ինֆորմացիոն դաշտի առաջացման  սա կարողա բարդ հնչի կամ ես վատ ձևակերպած լինեմ մտքերս, բայս ես էր են ամենը ինչի մասին ես ուզում էի ասել


Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ : Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակը նման է պարույրաձև օղակի : Այսինքն ամեն մի պարույր ի մի հատվածը մի ժամանակ է իսկ զուգահեռ պարույրը ուրիշ.. Մի խոսքով երևի դու ինձ կհասկանաս:  Ինչ կարծիքի ես ..

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ : Իմ կարծիքով ժամանակը նման է պարույրաձև օղակի : Այսինքն ամեն մի պարույր ի մի հատվածը մի ժամանակ է իսկ զուգահեռ պարույրը ուրիշ.. Մի խոսքով երևի դու ինձ կհասկանաս:  Ինչ կարծիքի ես ..


ես լիովին համամիտ եմ քո Էնշտեյնի և Սթիվեն Հոկինգի հետ, որ ոչ միայն ժամանակը այլ ամեն շարժում պարուրաձև է տիեզերքում (խոսքս մարմինների շարժման մասին չէ,որոնք շարժվում են էլիպսաձև)  մեծ գալակտիկաներից սկսած :
ես դա ընդամենը կարդացել եմ  ու եթե մինչև հիմա ուրիշ թեորիա չկա հակված եմ հավատալու սրան : :Wink:

----------


## aniko

գիտեք անցիալ օրը ինչ իմացա, ասում են գուշակները կարողանում են գուշակություններ անել միայն այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր հավատում են, իսկ եթե չես հավատում ու ուզում ես փորձել նրան, բան չի ստացվի, որովհետեև ինչ էլ որ ասի չի իրականանա...

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> գիտեք անցիալ օրը ինչ իմացա, ասում են գուշակները կարողանում են գուշակություններ անել միայն այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր հավատում են, իսկ եթե չես հավատում ու ուզում ես փորձել նրան, բան չի ստացվի, որովհետեև ինչ էլ որ ասի չի իրականանա...


Համոզված եղի առանձ գուշակության էլ դու ինչ ուզես կունենաս դա ոչ թե ցանկության կատարում է այլ դու ցանկությունով գուշակում ես են ինչ ունենալու ես  :Ok:  

բայց շատ-շատ-շատ ցանկացի :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Չեմ հավատում ընդհանրապես  :Nea: , կարծոմ եմ դա ուղղակի հույս ներշնչելու միջոց է... 
Ընդհամենը զվարճանք... :Yes:  սնահավատություն...

----------


## Ann87

ես չեմ հավատում գուշակներին,ովքեր հավատում են ու իբր թե կատարվում է,իմ կարծիքով նրանք ուղակի հետևելով գուշակի ասածներին  անում են այն ինչ իբր թէ ճակատագրով էր կանխորոշված

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

:Hands Up: 


> ես չեմ հավատում գուշակներին,ովքեր հավատում են ու իբր թե կատարվում է,իմ կարծիքով նրանք ուղակի հետևելով գուշակի ասածներին  անում են այն ինչ իբր թէ ճակատագրով էր կանխորոշված


Ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում որևէ տեսակի գուշակություն, իսկ այդ գուշակողները հիմնականում կամ սատնայապաշտներ են,  կամ էլ խաբվածներ, որ  կարծում են թե դա շնորհ է որ տրվել է իրենց Աստծուց ու խաբում են դրանցով  մարդկանց

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում որևէ տեսակի գուշակություն, իսկ այդ գուշակողները հիմնականում կամ սատնայապաշտներ են,  կամ էլ խաբվածներ, որ  կարծում են թե դա շնորհ է որ տրվել է իրենց Աստծուց ու խաբում են դրանցով  մարդկանց


Մեկ-մեկ էլ այնքան են բոլորին խափում կեղծ գուշակություններով , որ իրենք իրենց սկսում են հավատալ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

ես մինչև վերջերս (դա անցած տարի էր արդեն) չէի հավատում 
գնացել էի մի տիկնոջ մոտ, այնպիսի բաներ ասեց, կարծես ես ինքս պատմելուց լինեի  :Shok: 
հետո, զգուշացրեց, որ ուշադիր լինեմ իր ասածների նկատմամբ, երբ լինի, դու կհիշես այդ ամենը
պատկերացրեք, զուգադիպություն չկար
պարզապես եղավ այնպես ինչպես նա էր ասել ու դեռ շարունակվում է լինել  :Xeloq:  ինչ անել հիմա? հիմնվել նրա ասածների վրա ? թե փորձել հակառակվել? ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ոչ միայն գլոբալ բաներ էր ասել, որ հենց այդպես պիտի լինի, այլ նաև շատ մանրուքներ
բա  :Wink: 

ավելացնեմ միայն մի բան
սնահավատ չեմ
բայց հավատում եմ սարդերի ուժին, իսկ նրանք ինձ մոտ մոտալուտ վտանգի մասին են զգուշացնում

----------


## Monk

Իհարկե, գուշակությունների մեջ մեծ տեղ են խաբեբայությունն ու հանուն դրամաշորթության շառլատանությունը: Որոշակի դեր ունեն նաև կրոնախևությամբ տառապող անձինք, ովքեր իրենց շնորհընկալ են համարում և փորձում իրենց «շնորհները» պարտադրել շրջապատին: Սակայն հարցը սրանով վերջնականապես լուծված համարել չի կարելի, քանի որ կան երևույթներ, որոնք չենք կարող միայն խաբեություն կամ նման մի բան որակելով` հարցը սպառված համարել: Գուշակությունների որոշ մասի իրականությանը համապատասխանելը քրիստոնեությունը չի ժխտում, սակայն այլ հարց է, թե ինչքանով են դրանք ընդունելի: 
Աստծո շնորհի և ուղղափառ հավատքի մեջ մնացող մարդը բարձր է մնում նման երևույթների ազդեցությունից: Մինչդեռ դրանց տուրք տալով` մարդը բացում է չարի ազդեցության դաշտը, ինչն իրական ու ակտիվ գոծող ուժի ու ազդեցության է վերածվում` իր հնարավոր հետևանքներով: Տուրք չտալով որևէ սնահավատության, գուշակության կամ նմանատիպ երևույթների` զերծ  կմնանք դրանց ամենաչնչին ազդեցությունից:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Գևոր (07.12.2009)

----------


## Undina

Փորձում եմ չհավատալ, բայց մեկ-մեկ պատահումա

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ես մինչև վերջերս (դա անցած տարի էր արդեն) չէի հավատում 
> գնացել էի մի տիկնոջ մոտ, այնպիսի բաներ ասեց, կարծես ես ինքս պատմելուց լինեի 
> հետո, զգուշացրեց, որ ուշադիր լինեմ իր ասածների նկատմամբ, երբ լինի, դու կհիշես այդ ամենը
> պատկերացրեք, զուգադիպություն չկար
> պարզապես եղավ այնպես ինչպես նա էր ասել ու դեռ շարունակվում է լինել  ինչ անել հիմա? հիմնվել նրա ասածների վրա ? թե փորձել հակառակվել? ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ոչ միայն գլոբալ բաներ էր ասել, որ հենց այդպես պիտի լինի, այլ նաև շատ մանրուքներ
> բա


 :Shok:   Ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ բացառություններ լինում են ,բայց ես առանձնապես չեմ հավատում , քանի որ ես եմ իմ գլխի տերը , ես եմ իմ ապագան կառուցում , յուրաքանչուրս էլ ունենք ընտրության հնարավորություն :Երբեք չեմ ուզենա իմանամ ինձ ինչ է սպասվում ... :Smile:  Շատերի մոտ հիմնականում ներշնչանքից է գալիս , ինչ ասում են այնքան են   ներշնչվում , որ դառնում է շախմատի խաղաքար :Չեմ բացառում , որ կան շատ քիչ անհատներ , որոնք  տեսնում են ավելի շատ բաներ , քան մենք՝ մահկանացուներս : Ցանկալի կլիներ այդ հնարավորություները իրենք օգտագործեին ոչ թե  գուշակություներ անելով ( խոսքը չի գնում շառլատաների մասին ),այլ օրինակ բժշկության մեջ :  :Smile:

----------


## lulu

մի անգամ ես և քույրս գնացել էինք մի կնոջ մոտ ով  գուշակություններ էր անում , քրոջս ինջս ինչ ասած կատարվեց ու կատարվումա, իսկ ինձ ինչ որ ասել էր ոչ կատարվելա ոչ էլ կատարվումա...  :Think:          բա

----------


## Dr. M

> Ամեն ինչի մեջ էլ բացառություններ լինում են ,բայց ես առանձնապես չեմ հավատում , քանի որ ես եմ իմ գլխի տերը , ես եմ իմ ապագան կառուցում , յուրաքանչուրս էլ ունենք ընտրության հնարավորություն :Երբեք չեմ ուզենա իմանամ ինձ ինչ է սպասվում ... Շատերի մոտ հիմնականում ներշնչանքից է գալիս , ինչ ասում են այնքան են   ներշնչվում , որ դառնում է շախմատի խաղաքար :Չեմ բացառում , որ կան շատ քիչ անհատներ , որոնք  տեսնում են ավելի շատ բաներ , քան մենք՝ մահկանացուներս : Ցանկալի կլիներ այդ հնարավորություները իրենք օգտագործեին ոչ թե  գուշակություներ անելով ( խոսքը չի գնում շառլատաների մասին ),այլ օրինակ բժշկության մեջ :


իհարկե լինում են բացառություններ
բոլորս էլ մենք ենք մեր գլխի տերը, մենք ենք ընտրում .... ու հենց կյանքն է տալիս այդ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, ու չենք մոռանում, որ հակառակն էլ կարող է լինել, վերցնի այդ հնարավորությունը, դա շատերը բացատրում են, որ հենց իրենք են այդպես ցանկացել, դա էր գրված, կամ էդպես էր պետք, չէ որ կարելի է մտածել նաև որ հենց այդ հնարավորությունը կորցրել եք, կամ ուշացրել եք... ու ձեզանից վերցրել են այն....
հարաբերական է ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ "ճակատագիրը", իրար հակասող շատ բաներ կան, ու շփոթեցնողը հենց նա է, որ փոխկապակցված են իրար
ամեն դեպքում...
կան բաներ, որ "ի վերուստ" գրված/ընտրված է, ու դու ոչինչ չես կարող անել... միևնունն է, դուռդ թակելու է....
կարևորը պատրաստ լինես հյուրեր ընդունելու  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. մի օր կայցելեմ  :Tongue: 

Բարի Գիշեր

----------


## Tigana

Ոչինչ նրանց համար ով հավատումա:
Շուտով նոր գիտական ամսագիր ա հելնելու,որտեղ աստղագուշակության մասին էլ ա գրած լինելու:
Կարող էք ցանկացած լավ աստղագետի հարցնել,տեսեք թե ինչ կասի,դուք կհամոզվեք որ դա ուղղակի աբսուրդ է,ինչպես բոլոր տեսակի գուշակությունները: :Angry2:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2010)

----------


## Janita Hero

Գուշակություններին առհասարակ վերաբերվում եմ թշնամաբար, ինչ է նշանակում քրիստոնյայի համար գուշակությունների հավատալ կամ՝ ոչ…………

Դեմ եմ նաև ամեն տեսակի միջոցառումների նաև, որոնք սահմանափակում են մարդու երևակայությունը՝ նորն ու բարին արարելու……………

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Shushan-87 (06.12.2009), Vook (18.02.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

իսկ դուք ինչու չեք մոտենում հարցին ավելի թեթև տարբերակով?  :Smile: 
վերջ ի վերջո այն մարդիկ որքեր գուշակում են տաղանդ ունեն, ու չեն ուզում թթու դնել  :LOL:

----------

Գևոր (07.12.2009)

----------


## Anchi

Եթե նույնիսկ մենք չենք հավատում գուշակություններին  և գնում ենք գուշակի մոտ իմանալու մեզ հետաքրքրող որևէ բան, նրա ասածը ենթագիտակցորեն մեզ վրա ազդում է ու հետագայում մեծ ազդեցություն ու ներգործություն ունենում մեր կյանքի, քայլերի վրա:
Մի պատմություն պատմեմ, որ շատ վառ պատկերացնեք գուշակության հետևանքները:
2 ընկեր՝նկարիչ և քանդակագործ, որոշում են գնալ գուշակի մոտ իրենց ապագան իմանալու:
Առաջինին գուշակն ասում է, որ նրա ապագան փայլուն է լինելու, որովհետև նա դառնալու է շատ հայտնի, հաջողակ նկարիչ ու ամբողջ աշխարհը հիանալու է նրա կտավներով:
Երկրորդին գուշակում է, որ նրա քանդակները երբեք ոչ մի տեղ չեն գնահատվի ու մոռացության կմատնվեն, նա կյանքում երբեէ ոչնչի չի հասնի:
Ու ի՞նչ եղավ: Նրանց երկուսի կյանքն էլ կործանվեց, որովհետև նկարիչը այլևս չէր աշխատում,չէր նկարում, որովհետև կարծում էր, որ միևնույն է, պայծառ ապագա է ունենալու ու ամեն ինչ կանխորոշված է, իրեն ոչինչ պետք չէ անել, միայն պետք է սպասել:Ու այդպես էլ ոչ մի բանի կյանքում նա չհասավ:
Իսկ քանդակագործը հավատալով, որ երբեք հաջողության չի հասնի (թեև տաղանդավոր էր շատ), սկսեց չարաշահել  խմիչքը, կորցրեց կյանքի հանդեպ իր հետքարքրությունը ու կործանվեց:
Կործանվեցին երկուսն էլ...
Չեմ ուզում կոչեր անել, բայց գուշակի մոտ գնալուց առաջ մի պահ մտածեք ոի ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք, արդյո՞ք դա ձեզ պետք է: Կամ ի վերջո, որ՞ն է մեր ա՛յս օրվա հետքարքրությունը, եթե մենք իմանալու ենք, թե մեզ հետ ինչ է կատարվելու վա՛ղը:

----------


## Shushan-87

Գուշակությունների չեմ հավատում,որովհետև հավատում եմ Հիսուսին

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Vook (18.02.2010), Արծիվ (23.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գուշակությունների չեմ հավատում,որովհետև հավատում եմ Հիսուսին


Մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ ունե՞ր:Կարող ես գուշակ բառը փոխարինես մարգարե բառով:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2009), Mephistopheles (07.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.12.2009), Ուլուանա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Ես չեմ  հավատում, բայց շատ եմ վախենում գուշակներից:

----------

Գևոր (07.12.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Գուշակները զարմանալի "հատկություն" ունեն: Նրանք մեծամասմաբ ասում են էն ինչ կուզենաիք լիներ, նույնիսկ այնպիսի բաներ, որոնց մասին մինչ այդմ չեք էլ մտածել: Նույնսիկ գուշակությունների մեջ որոշակի թվեր ( ասենք` *30* տարեկանում կունենաք *2* երեխա) մեր անցյալի հետ  անգիտակցորեն կապված բաներ են,... հետաքրքիրն էն ա, թե ոնց են գլխի ընկնում ?
  ու անցնում ա տարիներ, բայց ժպիտով ես հիշում ու պատմում դրա մասին: Ավելի շուտ սկսում ես հավատալ մտքերը կարդալուն, քան  թե ապագան գուշակելուն... չնայած երևի մեկը մյուսի հետ կապված ա, չէ որ ճակատագաիրը մեր մեջ ա, իսկ մտքերը` ճկատագիրը ստեղծող ամենաառաջնային էներգիան ա:

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2009), Շինարար (07.12.2009), Ուլուանա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Գուշակները զարմանալի "հատկություն" ունեն: Նրանք մեծամասմաբ ասում են էն ինչ կուզենաիք լիներ, նույնիսկ այնպիսի բաներ, որոնց մասին մինչ այդմ չեք էլ մտածել: Նույնսիկ գուշակությունների մեջ որոշակի թվեր ( ասենք` *30* տարեկանում կունենաք *2* երեխա) մեր անցյալի հետ  անգիտակցորեն կապված բաներ են,... հետաքրքիրն էն ա, թե ոնց են գլխի ընկնում ?
>   ու անցնում ա տարիներ, բայց ժպիտով ես հիշում ու պատմում դրա մասին: Ավելի շուտ սկսում ես հավատալ մտքերը կարդալուն, քան  թե ապագան գուշակելուն... չնայած երևի մեկը մյուսի հետ կապված ա, չէ որ ճակատագաիրը մեր մեջ ա, իսկ մտքերը` ճկատագիրը ստեղծող ամենաառաջնային էներգիան ա:


Միտք կարդալը կամ մարդու բանականությունը քեզ ենթարկելը պետք չի խառնել գուշակության հետ,հիմա քաղաքում լիքը մանր մունր գուշակներ,երբեք ոչ մեկի մոտ չեմ գնացել,չեմ էլ գնա,եթե պետք է իմանաս վաղվա օրը էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ապրելդ,հենա միանգամից մեռի պրծի մեկա գիտես ոնց պտի ապրես,գուշակությանը չեմ հավատում,որովհետև ճակատագրին չեմ հավատում,այսինքն ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել օրինակ քանի երեխա կունենամ,այ քեզ ապուշություն կբռնեմ ու չեմ ամուսնանա տենամ էտ ոնց եմ երեխա ունենում:Այսքանով հանդերձ կան հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը դժվար է տալ,օրինակ մի բուլղարացի ծեր կին կարողանում էր ապագան ասել,անունը այս պահին չեմ կարողանում հիշել,ասել էր որ 2008 ին լինելու է Ռուսաստան և Վրաստան պատերազմը,դե էլի շատ գուշակություններ ա արել,որոնք կատարվել են:

----------


## Մենուա

Բուլղարացի կնոջ անունը Վանգա է։ Նա ու էլի ուրիշ պայծառատես մարդիկ իրենց ճիշտ գուշակություններով ապացուցել են, որ ապագան տեսնելու հնարավորությունը միանշանակ ժխտելը այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ։ Կան բաներ, որ մեր գիտակցությունից դուրս են։

----------

Ariadna (07.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բուլղարացի կնոջ անունը Վանգա է։ Նա ու էլի ուրիշ պայծառատես մարդիկ իրենց ճիշտ գուշակություններով ապացուցել են, որ ապագան տեսնելու հնարավորությունը միանշանակ ժխտելը այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ։ Կան բաներ, որ մեր գիտակցությունից դուրս են։


լրիվ համաձայն եմ… ես ու կնիկս գուշակներ ենք ու ապագան տեսնում ենք… կնիկս ասում ա անձրև կգա՝ ես ասում եմ չի գա… յա գալիս ա յա էլ չի գալիս

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2010), Freeman (18.07.2010), Ungrateful (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Բուլղարացի կնոջ անունը Վանգա է։ Նա ու էլի ուրիշ պայծառատես մարդիկ իրենց ճիշտ գուշակություններով ապացուցել են, որ ապագան տեսնելու հնարավորությունը միանշանակ ժխտելը այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ։ Կան բաներ, որ մեր գիտակցությունից դուրս են։


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ այս կարծիքի հետ։ Պարզապես, դարեր շարունակ այդպես է եղել. ինչ մարդիկ չեն կարողացել ապացուցել գիտականորեն, ժխտել են։ Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ գուշակներ կան, իհարկե նրանց կողքին կան նաև գուշակի անվան տակ փող աշխատող խաբեբաներ։ Հարցի մեկ այլ կողմն է այն, որ քրիստոնեությունը չի ընդունում գուշակությունները, իսկական հավատացյալը չպետք է նման բաներով զբաղվի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ երևույթը գոյություն չունի կամ սուտ է, պարզապես, եթե դու ապրում ես քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներով չպետք է զբաղվես գուշակություններով և վերջ։

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Դեկադա (08.12.2009)

----------


## may

> Գուշակները մարդկանց հասցնում են խելագարության
> 
> Հայաստանում, ըստ մասնագետների` 300-400 անհատ գուշակներ կան, որոնք օրենսդրական դաշտի բացակայության պայմաններում առանց որեւէ խոչընդոտի առաջարկում են իրենց ծառայությունները եւ դրանց դիմաց, ի դեպ, մեծ գումարներ են աշխատում: 
> 
>  Թեեւ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու սպասավորները մշտապես մեր ազգաբնակչությանը կոչ են անում զերծ մնալ օկուլտիզմով եւ առհասարակ գուշակություններով զբաղվող մարդկանցից, աղանդավորներից, այնուամենայնիվ, շատերն իրենց խնդիրների լուծումը տեսնում են «թուղթ ու գիր» անողների գործողությունների մեջ: «Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական եւ օգնության կենտրոն» հասարակական կազմակերպության (հ/կ) նախագահ Ալեքսանդր Ամարյանը վստահեցնում է, որ գուշակներն իրենց գործունեության ընթացքում հմայության եւ գաղտնի տեխնիկական միջոցների օգնությամբ ոչ միայն ազդում են մարդու ուղեղի, հոգեբանության վրա, այլեւ հատուկ վարժանքների միջոցով հետագայում հեռակա կառավարում են նրանց: «Կարող եմ ասել, որ նույնիսկ շատ հեղինակավոր մարդիկ, ղեկավար-պաշտոնյաներ դիմում են գուշակների, որպեսզի թուղթ ու գրի միջոցով հասնեն պաշտոնների, հակառակորդների համար փոս փորեն կամ տիրանան որոշակի գումարների: Վերջերս մի դեպքի մասին իմացա, որ տղան գնացել էր հոր վրա թուղթ ու գիր անելու, որպեսզի հոր հարստության ժառանգությունն իրեն հասներ: Անշուշտ, գուշակները կարողանում են դա անել»,- ասում է Ա. Ամարյանը` վստահեցնելով, որ մեր երկրում գործող 300-400 գուշակներն իրենց գործունեությամբ մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում, քանի որ մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը ոչ միայն խեղաթյուրում են, այլեւ` քայքայում են ընտանիքներ, բաժանության, հիվանդության, ինչպես նաեւ վտանգավոր այլ երեւույթների պատճառ են դառնում: Կախարդության գործունեության ոլորտն անտեսանելի է, քանի որ գուշակներն աշխատում են մարդու հոգեւոր դաշտում` ազդելով նրա ներաշխարհի, հոգեբանության վրա: Ա. Ամարյանը վստահեցնում է, որ ՀՀ-ում գործող հոգեբուժարաններում մեծ թիվ են կազմում այն մարդիկ, ովքեր գուշակների թակարդն ընկնելուց հետո սկսում են ձայներ լսել, հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունենալ եւ անկառավարելի դառնալ: «Շատերը հոգեկան հիվանդներ չեն, նրանք շեղումներ չունեն, բայց քանի որ բժիշկները չեն հասկանում` ուղարկում են հոգեբուժարան»,- ասում է նա` վստահեցնելով, որ կախարդության, «թուղթ ու գրի» միջոցով գուշակները հեռակա կառավարելով իրենց «զոհերին»` նրանց կարող են հասցնել խելագարության: 
> 
>  Մեր թերթի նախորդ համարում անդրադարձել էինք Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի, գուշակ Մարինա Բորիսովայի ծուղակն ընկած Ռիմա Գրիգորյանի պատմությանն, ով մինչ օրս հետապնդումների է ենթարկվում: 73-ամյա տիկնոջ հետ կատարվածին ծանոթ են ինչպես մեր հոգեւորականները, կրոնական հարցերով զբաղվող կազմակերպություններն, այնպես էլ ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունը, սակայն «սեւ մոգության» շղթան, ինչպես նշեցինք, գաղտնիության սկզբունքով է գործում, հետեւաբար՝ քրեորեն պատժելի հանցանշաններն այստեղ բացակայում են: Հիշեցնենք, որ թերթերում իր ծառայությունների մասին հայտարարություն տեղադրած գուշակ Մարինա Բորիսովան թմրամոլության եւ ալկոհոլիզմի համար բուժվել է «Հոգեբուժական բժշկական կենտրոն» ՓԲԸ-ի նարկոլոգիական կլինիկայում, սակայն, չնայած դրան` շարունակել է սեւ մոգության շնորհիվ բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների հասցնել խելագարության: Ռ. Գրիգորյանը մեզ է ներկայացրել ՀՀ Ոստիկանությանն ուղղած իր դիմումը, որով նա նկարագրում է Մ. Բորիսովայի եւ նրա համախոհների կողմից հետապնդումների ենթարկվելու, ինչպես նաեւ իր իրերը գողանալու միջոցով կախարդություն անելու փաստերը: Վերջինս նաեւ նշել է այն գումարների մասին, որոնք Մ. Բորիսովան շանտաժի միջոցով հափշտակել է Ռ. Գրիգորյանից` խոստանալով իր վրա արած «թուղթ ու գիրը», այլ կերպ ասած` կախարդությունը վերացնել: ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունը, բնականաբար, այս կնոջ ահազանգին այնքան էլ լուրջ չի վերաբերվել: «Նրանք գտել էին Մ. Բորիսովային, եւ վերջինս խոստովանել էր, որ ինձ զանգահարում, օր ու գիշեր անհանգստացնում է, դուռս գիշերվա կեսին դմբդմբացնում, ինձ վախացնում է: Վերջում Ոստիկանությունում ստորագրել էր, որ ինձ այլեւս չի անհանգստացնի, բայց փաստն այն է, որ մինչ օրս ես նրա կախարդության պատճառով վատանում եմ»,- ասում է Ռ. Գրիգորյանը: Այս կինն այժմ վարձակալել է մի բնակարան, որտեղ թաքնվում է Մ. Բորիսովայի հետապնդումներից, ավելին` նա շատ վատ ինքնազգացողություն ունի եւ պարբերաբար դիմում է բժշկի։ «Բժիշկները չեն հասկանում` ի՞նչ է հետս կատարվում: Ճնշումս բարձրանում է, մարմինս քոր է գալիս, անքնությունից խելագարվում եմ»,- ասում է Ռ. Գրիգորյանը, ում ահազանգին ի պատասխան՝ Մաշտոցի շրջանի ոստիկանության թաղային տեսուչ Գոռ Բաղդասարյանը պատասխանել է` «Դու տունդ տուր իրանց, մենք դատի կտանք իրանց»: Այս տարօրինակ «դեղատոմսը» Գ. Բաղդասարյանն առաջարկել է Ռ. Գրիգորյանին այն բանից հետո, երբ Մ. Բորիսովայի գործողությունների մեջ քրեորեն հետապնդելի արարք չի գտել: Մենք փորձեցինք կապվել Գ. Բաղդասարյանի հետ, սակայն Ոստիկանությունից ասացին, որ նա հիվանդ պառկած է եւ աշխատանքի չի գալիս: Հետաքրքիր է նաեւ, որ թաղային տեսուչը Ռ. Գրիգորյանին առաջարկել է հոգեբույժ հրավիրել` հասկանալու համար` արդյոք նա հոգեկան շեղումներ չունի՞: Ինչեւէ, տիկնոջ հետ կատարվածից քաջատեղյակ Ա. Ամարյանը հավատացնում է, որ Ռ. Գրիգորյանի վարքագիծն ադեկվատ է, նա հոգեկան շեղումներ չունի, պարզապես իրավապահ մարմիններն ի զորու չեն հասկանալ, թե սեւ մոգության արդյունքում ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ազդել մարդու հոգեբանության վրա:


http://168.am/am/articles/21580

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Monk (23.02.2010), Vook (18.02.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  իհարկե չեմ հավատում,դա աբսուրդ է,թող ավելի լավա աստղագետները իրանց ապագան գուշակեն :Angry2:

----------


## Leo Negri

Երբեմն, երբ հավեսա լինում, մեծ հաճույքով Տարո եմ բացում կամ չինական Իցզին-ի հեքսագրամ ստանալու համար կոպեկներ գցում: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ հույս ունեմ չունեմ, դնում են ներկած թղթի կտորների կամ հին չինական կոպեկների հանկարծակի դասավորվածության/ընկնելու վրա: Ընդհակառակը, ընդունելով նման զբաղմունքի էքսպերիմենտալ բնույթը, միշտ ստացած ինֆորմացիան ստուգում-վերստուգում եմ համեմատաբար նորմալ միջոցներով, իսկ ընդհանուր միջոցառմանը վերաբերվում եմ որպես մտքի խաղի՝ այսինքն, որոշակի գործողություններ անելով սիմվոլիկ պատասխան եմ ստանում /լինի քարտերի թե հեքսագրամների տեսքով/, որի վրա հիմնվելով,       /ենթա/գիտակցությունս հնարավորությունա ստանում պրոբլեմին նայել ուրիշ, երբեմն շատ անսպասելի անկյան տակ, կամ ավելի խորը հասկանալ ինչ որ ինձ հուզող հարց: Դեռևս արդյունքներից գոհ եմ՝ թե չէ կդադարեցնեի դիվինացիայով զբաղվելը, ինչքան էլ հետաքրքիր ու հանգստացնող չլիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հանգստացնող զբաղմունքներ գիտեմ:

----------


## EgoBrain

Չեմ հավատում, քանի որ եթե հնարավոր լիներ ապագան գուշակել, կնշանակեր, որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը նախապես որոշված պատմություն է, իսկ մենք այդ պատմության մեջ ոչինչ չենք կարող գրել:

----------


## Lord

> Չեմ հավատում, քանի որ եթե հնարավոր լիներ ապագան գուշակել, կնշանակեր, որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը նախապես որոշված պատմություն է, իսկ մենք այդ պատմության մեջ ոչինչ չենք կարող գրել:


Ապագան գուշակել հնարավոր է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը նախապես որոշված է, մենք ենք որոշում մեր ապագան ուղակի կան մարդիկ որ տեսնում են մեր ապագա որոշումներ…

----------

VisTolog (10.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ապագան գուշակել հնարավոր է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը նախապես որոշված է, մենք ենք որոշում մեր ապագան ուղակի կան մարդիկ որ տեսնում են մեր ապագա որոշումներ…


Ով կարող է տեսնել մեր որոշումները? Գիտակցական բնույթ կրելուց բացի, մեծ է նաև պատահականության դերը որոշման մեջ: Ընդունել, որ որոշ մարդիկ տեսնում են մեր  որոշումները, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մենք չենք կայացնում դրանք, քանի որ ստացվում է, որ ամենինչ նախօրոք որոշված է, այլապես ինչպես կարող էր որևէ մեկը տեղեկանալ դրանց մասին?

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ով կարող է տեսնել մեր որոշումները? Գիտակցական բնույթ կրելուց բացի, մեծ է նաև պատահականության դերը որոշման մեջ: Ընդունել, որ որոշ մարդիկ տեսնում են մեր  որոշումները, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մենք չենք կայացնում դրանք, քանի որ ստացվում է, որ ամենինչ նախօրոք որոշված է, այլապես ինչպես կարող էր որևէ մեկը տեղեկանալ դրանց մասին?


Իհարկե մենք չենք կայացնում որոշումները: Շատ դեպքերում հանգամանքներից ելնելով մենք մեր կամքին հակառակ որոշումներ կարող ենք կայացնել, որոնք նախապես մեր պլաններում չեն էլ եղել:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ով կարող է տեսնել մեր որոշումները? Գիտակցական բնույթ կրելուց բացի, մեծ է նաև պատահականության դերը որոշման մեջ: Ընդունել, որ որոշ մարդիկ տեսնում են մեր  որոշումները, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մենք չենք կայացնում դրանք, քանի որ ստացվում է, որ ամենինչ նախօրոք որոշված է, այլապես ինչպես կարող էր որևէ մեկը տեղեկանալ դրանց մասին?


Գուշակել ապագան, այն էլ ճշգրտորեն, որպես այդպիսին՝ իրոք անհնար է: Բայց ինչպես բնության մեջ, այնպես էլ կյանքում կա քամի (ես կասեի՝ զանազան քամիների իսկական փոթորիկ), ու մարդկանց մեծ մասը, տոգորված սեփական ազատ ընտրության պատրանքով, ընդամենը քշվում են քամու կողմից :Smile:  կարելի է տեսնել այդ քամին ու իսկապես որոշել, թե որտեղ ես ուզում գնալ, որ քամիներն ես ուզում հեծնել, որ հասնես ուր ուզում ես :Wink:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Գուշակել ապագան, այն էլ ճշգրտորեն, որպես այդպիսին՝ իրոք անհնար է: Բայց ինչպես բնության մեջ, այնպես էլ կյանքում կա քամի (ես կասեի՝ զանազան քամիների իսկական փոթորիկ), ու մարդկանց մեծ մասը, տոգորված սեփական ազատ ընտրության պատրանքով, ընդամենը քշվում են քամու կողմից կարելի է տեսնել այդ քամին ու իսկապես որոշել, թե որտեղ ես ուզում գնալ, որ քամիներն ես ուզում հեծնել, որ հասնես ուր ուզում ես


 Ես դա հասկանում եմ, բայց ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են ենթարկվում այդ քամիներին, այլապես ինչով է մարդը տարբերվում մյուս կենդանիներից /իհարկե տարբերվում է թե ոչ, դա արդեն այլ խնդիր է/: Շատ խելացի լինելու դեպքում կարելի է նկատել որոշ "օրինաչափություններ" և բացահայտելով երևույթների միջև կապը` կանխատեսումներ անել, բայց ամեն ինչ ունի իր սահմանը և ոչ ամեն ինչ է ենթարկվում, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, տեղավորվում մեր գիտակցության մեջ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երբեք չեմ հասկացել այդ գուշակությունների լոգիկան. եթե քեզ ասում են քո ապագան որոշակի Ա երևույթն է, ապա կամ
1. դու անում ես ամեն ինչ, որ դա լինի
2. Դու անում ես ամեն ինչ, որ դա չլնի –»  եթե անում ես ու չի լինում, ինչպես է տեսնում մի բան, որը չի լինելու  :Huh:  
Կամ, եթե տեսնում ես, որ ապագայումդ Ա երևույթն է, որոշում ես ընտրել Բ–ն, նշանակում է, ապագայում գրված է եղել, որ դու ունես Ա ու Բ տարբերակներ ու ընտրում ես Բ–ն...

ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, եթե իմանում ես ապագադ, ուրեմն պագայումդ գրված էր, որ պետք է իմանայիր ու դա էլ էր հաշվի առած... Ինչ էլ անես՝ դա էլ պետք է արած լինեիր։

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

գոշակներին չեմ հավատում, բայց ասղագետներին հավատում եմ, օրինակ չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ Էլիային չեմ հավատում(ազգանունը ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում)

----------

E-la Via (02.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> գոշակներին չեմ հավատում, բայց ասղագետներին հավատում եմ, օրինակ չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ Էլիային չեմ հավատում(ազգանունը ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում)


Աստղագետները զբաղվում են տիեզերքով, իսկ նման մարդկանց ես աստղագետ չեմ համարում: Այ երբ որ "աստղագետների" ընդունակությունները չեն հերիքում *Տիեզերքը* հասկանալու համար, երևի որպես մխիթարանք սկսում են զբաղվել նման ծիծաղելի բաներով: Ես իհարկե նշված կնոջ գործունեությանը այդքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ, բայց ինչքանով որ առիթ եմ ունեցել լսելու նրան, ծիծաղից բացի ոչինչ չի առաջացրել մոտս: Մի հավատացեք նման մարդկանց!!!

----------


## KiLa

Չեմ կարծում, որ ապագան, հատկապես գլոբալ կատարվելիք երևույթները անհնարին է գուշակել: Սա իհարկե այս համոզվածությամբ չեմ ասի անհատի ապագայի վերաբերյալ: Այսինքն գուցե և աստղերով հնարավոր է գուշակել մեծ իրադարձությունները, բնական կամ հասարակական մեծ աղետները, բայց ոչ երբեք մեր հարևանի հարսի չբերության պատճառը կամ...  Գուշակների գործունեության 95 տոկոսը ընդամենը շառլատանություն է: Գուցե իրոք կա մի 5 տոկոս, որը  օժտված ապագան տեսնելու կարողությամբ, բայց հաստատ այդ հինգ տոկոսը չի զբաղվի դրանով: Ինձ թվում է, որ նրանք նույնիսկ այդ մասին չեն բարձրաձայնի: Այնպես որ՝, այսպես թե այնպես չարժե դիմել գուշակներին: Սա իմ համոզմունքն է...

----------


## Lord

միատ հասարակ օրինակ ում հետ գոնե մեկ անգամ չի պատահել որ երազ տեսնի հետո այդ երազը իրականանա, մարդ չի կարող ապագան հաշվել բայց կարող է տեղեկացվել

----------


## Չամիչ

> գոշակներին չեմ հավատում, բայց ասղագետներին հավատում եմ, օրինակ չեմ կարա ասեմ, որ Էլիային չեմ հավատում(ազգանունը ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում)


Աստղագետներին ես էլ եմ հավատում, աստղագիտությանը չհավատալը մի փորքր անիրատեսական է:
Աստղագիտությունը նույնքան հին է, որքան մարդկությունը: Ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել այն անժխտելի փաստը, որ մարդը լույս աշխարհ է գալիս, արդեն իսկ որոշակի ճակատագրով: Այս կամ այն սեռի ներկայացուցիչ լինելը, այս կամ այն երկրում, այս կամ այն ընտանիքում ծնվելը, այս կամ այն բնավորությամբ, ընդունակություններով, թերություններով օժտված լինելը արդեն իսկ տրված են, որպես անփոփոխ իրականություն, որպես ճակատագիր: Որտեղի՞ց են ծնվում մարդու ցանկությունները, երազանքները, պահանջները նպատակները, արդո՞ք այս ամենը պայմանավորված չէ ճակատագրի թելադրանքով: Ես համոզված եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի իր ճանապարը, եթե մարդ չի կարողանում կողմնորոշվել թե որն է իր ճանապարհը եւ գնում է սխալ ուղությամբ, կյանքի ընթացքում կարող է հանդիպել բազմաթիվ դժվարությունների, տառապանքների դժբախտությունների, քանի դեռ չի հայտնվել իր ճիշտ տեղում: Այ հենց այս հարցում է, որ մեզ օգնության կարող է գալ աստղագիտությունը: Աստղագությանը դիմել  եւ դիմում են անգամ մեծ տերությունների ղեկավարները, աստղագիտությունը արեւելքում եւ բազմաթիվ արեւմտյան երկրներում վաղուց ընդունված պրակտիկա է, իսկ մենք ունենք չունենք մի Էլյա Հովհաննիսյան ունենք, նա էլ արդեն 75 տարեկան է :Sad:

----------


## Skeptic

Հավատալ կարելի է ամեն ինչի` Ձմեռ Պապիկին, Բարի Փերուն, Բոբո Ձյաձյային, Մեշոկ Պապիին, ալլահին, յահվեին, սուրբ երրորդությանը և այլն, կամ դրանց հիբրիդներին, կամ բոլորին, չնայած միմյանց հակասում են /օրինակ` որոշ մարդիկ, հիմնականում կանայք, հավատում են աստծուն, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ասում են, թե հավատում են աստծուն, բայց դրա հետ միաժամանակ սև կատու տեսնելիս թու-թու-թու են անում, կամ աղ թափելիս վրան խաչ են անում, և նման լիքը բաներ/: Այլ հարց է, թե արդյոք այդ «հավատքների» օբյեկտները գոյություն ունեն իրականում: Ցավոք սրտի, լավ ծանոթ եմ այս խնդրին:
Մի խոսքով, չնայած եկեղեցու հայտարարություններին, կրոնն ու սնահավատությունը միմյանց հետ ավելի փոխկապված են, քան ընդունված է ենթադրել: Ներողություն եմ խնդրում օֆֆտոփի ու մի քիչ ծայրահեղական մոտեցման համար, բայց գուշակությունն ինձ մոտ ասոցացվում է գիտակցության ու բանականության պակասի հետ:
P.S. Ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկանում անձնապես վիրավորել, պարզապես այս հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ սուբյեկտիվ /իմ համար` օբյեկտիվ/ դիրքորոշումն եմ արտահայտում:

----------

EgoBrain (02.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Հա, ժողովուրդ ջան, մեկ էլ մի մոռացեք /իսկ եթե չգիտեիք` իմացեք/, որ ասղագիտությունը (астрономия) ու աստղաբանությունը (астрология) լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջինը ճշգրիտ գիտություն է, երկրորդը` չեմ էլ ուզում ասեմ ինչ...

----------

EgoBrain (02.05.2010), Freeman (18.07.2010), Rammstein (03.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում օֆֆտոփի ու մի քիչ ծայրահեղական մոտեցման համար, բայց գուշակությունն ինձ մոտ ասոցացվում է գիտակցության ու բանականության պակասի հետ:


Այսինքն ըստ քեզ բոլոր այս կամ այն կերպ գուշակության, ասել է թե դիվինացիայի հետ այս կամ այն կերպ առնչվող մարդիկ ունեն գիտակցության ու բանականության պակաս: Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում քո դիրքորոշումը?




> Ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկանում անձնապես վիրավորել, պարզապես այս հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ սուբյեկտիվ /իմ համար` օբյեկտիվ/ դիրքորոշումն եմ արտահայտում:


Կարող ես հիմնավորել քո համար օբյեկտիվ, իսկ իմ համար խիստ սուբյեկտիվ ու անհիմն կարծիքը, թե ոնցա կոնկրետ իմ դիվինացիայով զբազվելը կորրելացված ըստ քեզ իմ գիտակցության ու բանականության պակասի հետ? Որ ավելի հեշտ լինի կորրելացնել, բերեմ նույն էս թեմայում արածս գրառումը` կոնկրետ իմ գուշակությամբ զբաղվելու մասին:




> Երբեմն, երբ հավեսա լինում, մեծ հաճույքով Տարո եմ բացում կամ չինական Իցզին-ի հեքսագրամ ստանալու համար կոպեկներ գցում: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ հույս ունեմ չունեմ, դնում են ներկած թղթի կտորների կամ հին չինական կոպեկների հանկարծակի դասավորվածության/ընկնելու վրա: Ընդհակառակը, ընդունելով նման զբաղմունքի էքսպերիմենտալ բնույթը, միշտ ստացած ինֆորմացիան ստուգում-վերստուգում եմ համեմատաբար նորմալ միջոցներով, իսկ ընդհանուր միջոցառմանը վերաբերվում եմ որպես մտքի խաղի՝ այսինքն, որոշակի գործողություններ անելով սիմվոլիկ պատասխան եմ ստանում /լինի քարտերի թե հեքսագրամների տեսքով/, որի վրա հիմնվելով, /ենթա/գիտակցությունս հնարավորությունա ստանում պրոբլեմին նայել ուրիշ, երբեմն շատ անսպասելի անկյան տակ, կամ ավելի խորը հասկանալ ինչ որ ինձ հուզող հարց: Դեռևս արդյունքներից գոհ եմ՝ թե չէ կդադարեցնեի դիվինացիայով զբաղվելը, ինչքան էլ հետաքրքիր ու հանգստացնող չլիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հանգստացնող զբաղմունքներ գիտեմ:

----------


## Skeptic

Ախր, Սև Առյուծ ջան, ինչի՞ ես ինձ դրդում տուգանային միավորներ վաստակելու  :Smile: 
Նախ` չեմ հասկանում, արդյո՞ք դու դիվինացիայով զբաղվելուն վերաբերվում ես որպես զվարճանքի ու ժամանցի և մտքի խաղի, թե` որպես ապագան գուշակելու ռեալ միջոցի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես վա-բանկ կգնամ:
Գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ցանկալին իրականի փոխարեն ընդունելու հակում ունեն: Դրան նպաստում է նրանց վառ երևակայությունը, որը սկսում է ձևավորվել դեռ մանուկ հասակից: Դրա վառ օրինակը երեխաների երևակայական ընկերներն են /ինչպիսին, ասենք, Կառլսոնն էր Փոքրիկի, կամ Վիննի Թուխը` Քրիստոֆեր Ռոբինի համար և այլն/: Հասակ առնելով մարդիկ հրաժեշտ են տալիս իրենց մանկական ընկերներին, բայց նրանցից ոմանք նոր` «մեծական» ընկերների կարիք են զգում: Այդպիսի մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ որպես «մեծական» ընկեր հանդես է գալիս աստված, բայց նրանց որոշ մասի երևակայությունը թույլ է տալիս դուրս գալ ընդունված շրջանակներից և «ընկերանալ» այլ` ավելի մեծ /և հաճախ` ավելի հիվանդ/ երևակայություն պահանջող և հաճախ ոչ անձնավորված ընկերների հետ: Օրինակ` «գուշակների», «պայծառատեսների» և նրանց նմանների սիրելին` տիեզերական-արարչական-բանական-հոգևոր-ինֆորմացիոն բազան, որտեղ բացակայում են ժամանակ և տարածություն հասկացությունները և որին կարողանում են միանալ միայն ընտրյալները` էքստրասենսորեն զարգացած ուղեղների օգնությամբ, օգտվելով դրա հնարավորություներից, «գուշակելով» ապագան...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ախր, հասկացանք, հերիք է: Հերիք է սեփական երևակայության պտուղները վեր դասել հարյուրավոր փաստերով և ուսումնասիրություններով հաստատված իրականությունից: Գերբնականի և «այլ աշխարհի» գոյությունը հաստատող և ոչ մի փաստ չկա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն մարդկանց որոնք պնդում են, թե «լսում են ձայներ, և տեսնում տեսիլքներ», ապա կհիշեցնեմ, որ գոյություն ունեն նաև մարդիկ, որոնք մտածում են, թե իրենք Նապոլեոնն են կամ Հուլիոս Կեսարը...
Մի խոսքով, ներողություն եմ խնդրում կտրուկ և ծայրահեղական մտքերից, բայց պարզապես չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, որոնք անտեսում են հարյուրավոր գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները, որոնց արդյունքում ի հայտ են գալիս *փաստեր*, իսկ դրանց հիման վրա կատարվում *եզրակացություններ*, այլ ոչ թե փնտրվում փաստեր, որոնք «կհագցնեին» մերկ եզրակացությանը...
Էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը միակն է, որը կարող է պարզաբանել կյանքի ծագման և զարգացման հետ կապված հարցեր, և անգամ եթե այն ունի որոշ «բացեր», ապա դրանք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ «փակվում են», ու հաստատ ոչ ջադուբազների /անկախ սեռից/ օգնությամբ:

----------

DavitH (02.05.2010), EgoBrain (02.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

գուշակներին չեմ հավատում ու ընդհանրապես նմանատիպ ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում 
քանի որ ես մի բանի եմ հավատում Աստծուն ու վերջ

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Vook (02.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ախր, Սև Առյուծ ջան, ինչի՞ ես ինձ դրդում տուգանային միավորներ վաստակելու 
> Նախ` չեմ հասկանում, արդյո՞ք դու դիվինացիայով զբաղվելուն վերաբերվում ես որպես զվարճանքի ու ժամանցի և մտքի խաղի, թե` որպես ապագան գուշակելու ռեալ միջոցի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես վա-բանկ կգնամ:
> Գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ցանկալին իրականի փոխարեն ընդունելու հակում ունեն: Դրան նպաստում է նրանց վառ երևակայությունը, որը սկսում է ձևավորվել դեռ մանուկ հասակից: Դրա վառ օրինակը երեխաների երևակայական ընկերներն են /ինչպիսին, ասենք, Կառլսոնն էր Փոքրիկի, կամ Վիննի Թուխը` Քրիստոֆեր Ռոբինի համար և այլն/: Հասակ առնելով մարդիկ հրաժեշտ են տալիս իրենց մանկական ընկերներին, բայց նրանցից ոմանք նոր` «մեծական» ընկերների կարիք են զգում: Այդպիսի մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ որպես «մեծական» ընկեր հանդես է գալիս աստված, բայց նրանց որոշ մասի երևակայությունը թույլ է տալիս դուրս գալ ընդունված շրջանակներից և «ընկերանալ» այլ` ավելի մեծ /և հաճախ` ավելի հիվանդ/ երևակայություն պահանջող և հաճախ ոչ անձնավորված ընկերների հետ: Օրինակ` «գուշակների», «պայծառատեսների» և նրանց նմանների սիրելին` տիեզերական-արարչական-բանական-հոգևոր-ինֆորմացիոն բազան, որտեղ բացակայում են ժամանակ և տարածություն հասկացությունները և որին կարողանում են միանալ միայն ընտրյալները` էքստրասենսորեն զարգացած ուղեղների օգնությամբ, օգտվելով դրա հնարավորություներից, «գուշակելով» ապագան...   
> Ախր, հասկացանք, հերիք է: Հերիք է սեփական երևակայության պտուղները վեր դասել հարյուրավոր փաստերով և ուսումնասիրություններով հաստատված իրականությունից: Գերբնականի և «այլ աշխարհի» գոյությունը հաստատող և ոչ մի փաստ չկա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն մարդկանց որոնք պնդում են, թե «լսում են ձայներ, և տեսնում տեսիլքներ», ապա կհիշեցնեմ, որ գոյություն ունեն նաև մարդիկ, որոնք մտածում են, թե իրենք Նապոլեոնն են կամ Հուլիոս Կեսարը...
> Մի խոսքով, ներողություն եմ խնդրում կտրուկ և ծայրահեղական մտքերից, բայց պարզապես չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, որոնք անտեսում են հարյուրավոր գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները, որոնց արդյունքում ի հայտ են գալիս *փաստեր*, իսկ դրանց հիման վրա կատարվում *եզրակացություններ*, այլ ոչ թե փնտրվում փաստեր, որոնք «կհագցնեին» մերկ եզրակացությանը...
> Էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը միակն է, որը կարող է պարզաբանել կյանքի ծագման և զարգացման հետ կապված հարցեր, և անգամ եթե այն ունի որոշ «բացեր», ապա դրանք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ «փակվում են», ու հաստատ ոչ ջադուբազների /անկախ սեռից/ օգնությամբ:


Եթե դու միայն գիտնականներին ես հավատում ասեմ որ ժամանակին այդ գիտնականները չեն հավատացել որ երկիրը կլոր է, և հիմա շատ գիտնականները ընդունում են այն փաստը որ կան մարդիկ որոնք որոշ հնարավորություններ ունեն որոնց իրանք դեռ չեն կարող բացատրություն տալ: Ես չեմ ասում որ ցանկացած մեկին ով ասում է ես կարող եմ ապագան գուշակել կարելի է հավատալ, բայց կաին և կան մարդին որոնց վստահում են անգամ նախագահները և որոնց շնորհիվ ծայրահեղ որոշումներ են ընդունում:

----------


## Lord

> գուշակներին չեմ հավատում ու ընդհանրապես նմանատիպ ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում 
> քանի որ ես մի բանի եմ հավատում Աստծուն ու վերջ


եթե աստծո հավատում ես գուշակներին ել պիտի հավատաս, աստվածաշնչում կա «Пророк», որը ուղարկված է ուստծո կողմից

----------


## Հայկօ

> ....կաին և կան մարդին որոնց վստահում են անգամ նախագահները և որոնց շնորհիվ ծայրահեղ որոշումներ են ընդունում:


Է ջհանդամին թե չեն ընդունում, ո՞վ ա դրանցից խեր տեսել  :LOL: :

----------

EgoBrain (02.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> եթե աստծո հավատում ես գուշակներին ել պիտի հավատաս, աստվածաշնչում կա «Пророк», որը ուղարկված է ուստծո կողմից


Пророк էտ Մարգարեն ա որը ոչ թե գուշակություն ա անում այլ մարգարեություն ինձ թվում ա դրանք տարբեր բաներ են

մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ ոնց կարելի ա մարգարեին ու գուշակին իրար հետ համեմատել

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Vook (02.05.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Пророк էտ Մարգարեն ա որը ոչ թե գուշակություն ա անում այլ մարգարեություն ինձ թվում ա դրանք տարբեր բաներ են


նույն բանա ուղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում անուննա փոխվել

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> նույն բանա ուղակի ժամանակի ընթացքում անուննա փոխվել


Նույնը չի: Գուշակությունը մարգարեություն չի:
Մարգարեությունը գուշակությունա, բայց ամեն գուշակություն չի , որ մարգարեությունա:

----------

DavitH (02.05.2010), Rammstein (03.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

սենց մի բան ասեմ 
ժամանակին եղել են/չի նշանակում որ հիմա չկան կամ չեն կարող լինեն/ մարգարեներ ովքեր Աստծու խոսքն են փոխանցել մարդկանց, իսկ որոշ շառլատաններ օգտվել են առիթից ասելով որ իրենք էլ կարող են գուշակել ապագան
դե կան իհարկե բացառություններ մարդիկ ովքեր դա իսկապես արել են, բայց այդ մարդիկ քիչ են և նրանք ընտրյալներ են

----------

Lord (02.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե դու միայն գիտնականներին ես հավատում ասեմ որ ժամանակին այդ գիտնականները չեն հավատացել որ երկիրը կլոր է, և հիմա շատ գիտնականները ընդունում են այն փաստը որ կան մարդիկ որոնք որոշ հնարավորություններ ունեն որոնց իրանք դեռ չեն կարող բացատրություն տալ: Ես չեմ ասում որ ցանկացած մեկին ով ասում է ես կարող եմ ապագան գուշակել կարելի է հավատալ, բայց կաին և կան մարդին որոնց վստահում են անգամ նախագահները և որոնց շնորհիվ ծայրահեղ որոշումներ են ընդունում:


!-Lord ջան, ասեմ, որ փաստարկդ թույլ էր, գիտնականները պարզապես չեն իմացել կամ գլխի չեն ընկել, որ երկիրը կլոր է, բացի այդ, այն ժամանակվա հնարավորությունները թույլ չեն տվել: Բայց իսկական գիտնականը միշտ էլ հիմնվում է փաստերի, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի կամ ինչ-որ խումբ մարդկանց հորինածների վրա: Կարող եմ ասել, որ հին հույն և հռոմեացի մտածողների գերակշիռ մասը աթեիստներ են եղել: Մի խոսքով, պետք է տարբերել իրականության չիմացությունը և անիրականության «իմացությունը»...

----------


## DavitH

> Նույնը չի: Գուշակությունը մարգարեություն չի:
> Մարգարեությունը գուշակությունա, բայց ամեն գուշակություն չի , որ մարգարեությունա:


Դե մի քիչ էլի տենց չի մարգարեին Աստված ա ասում դրա մասին կամ հրեշտակները (կամ սենց մի ձև) երազում կամ տեսիլքի ձևով կամ էլի ինչ որ կերպ,
իսկ գուշակությունը աստղերով, ամպերով չգիտեմ ասենք եղանակով երազով, մեկ մեկ ել վերևի դեպքի նման: Երևի ճիշտ եմ մտածում ու տարբերակում

----------


## Lord

> !-Lord ջան, ասեմ, որ փաստարկդ թույլ էր, գիտնականները պարզապես չեն իմացել կամ գլխի չեն ընկել, որ երկիրը կլոր է, բացի այդ, այն ժամանակվա հնարավորությունները թույլ չեն տվել: Բայց իսկական գիտնականը միշտ էլ հիմնվում է փաստերի, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի կամ ինչ-որ խումբ մարդկանց հորինածների վրա: Կարող եմ ասել, որ հին հույն և հռոմեացի մտածողների գերակշիռ մասը աթեիստներ են եղել: Մի խոսքով, պետք է տարբերել իրականության չիմացությունը և անիրականության «իմացությունը»...


Եսել ետ գիտնականների մեծ մասին չեմ հավատում որովհետև գիտությունը շատ քիչ է զարգացած մարդիկ հին ժամանակներում ավելի շատ բան են իմացել քան հիմիկվա գիտնականները: Իսկ գուշակությունները դա ամեն մարդու հետ էլ կարող է պատահել դու կարող ես մի երազ տենալ որ հետո իրականություն դառնա, իմ հետ շատ է պատահել, ու եթե ես առանց ոչ մի հնարավորության կարող եմ այդ երազ տեսնել որեմն այն մարդը, որի մոտ դա շատ է զարգացած կկարողանար ասել որ այսօր ռեալը կկրեր

----------


## Skeptic

> Եսել ետ գիտնականների մեծ մասին չեմ հավատում որովհետև գիտությունը շատ քիչ է զարգացած մարդիկ հին ժամանակներում ավելի շատ բան են իմացել քան հիմիկվա գիտնականները: Իսկ գուշակությունները դա ամեն մարդու հետ էլ կարող է պատահել դու կարող ես մի երազ տենալ որ հետո իրականություն դառնա, իմ հետ շատ է պատահել, ու եթե ես առանց ոչ մի հնարավորության կարող եմ այդ երազ տեսնել որեմն այն մարդը, որի մոտ դա շատ է զարգացած կկարողանար ասել որ այսօր ռեալը կկրեր


Երևի դու ի նկատի ունես դեժավյու կոչված երևույթը: Ճիշտն ասած, իմ մոտ էլ է երբեմն այդ զգացումը առաջանում, բայց այն ունի գիտական բացատրություն: Մեջբերեմ մի հատված Վիքիփեդիայի ռուսերեն տարբերակից.



> В одной из немногих работ на эту тему «Тайна феномена дежа вю: опыт феноменологического анализа» автор Андрей Курган, исследуя структуру времени в состоянии дежа вю приходит к выводу, что фактической причиной переживания является наслаивание друг на друга двух ситуаций: некогда пережитой во сне и переживаемой в настоящем. Условием такого наслаивания является изменение структуры времени, когда будущее вторгается в настоящее, тем самым обнажая для человека его глубинный экзистенциальный проект, при этом само настоящее как таковое «растягивается», и умещает в себе одновременно как прошлое, так и будущее. Так же А.Курган на материале истории первобытных племен исследует возможность происхождения нашего современного состояния дежавю из сознания наших доисторических предков.
> 
> В настоящее время разумным можно считать предположение, что эффект дежавю может быть вызван предварительной подсознательной обработкой информации, например, во сне. В тех случаях, когда человек встречает в реальности ситуацию, предварительно уже «обдуманную и проигранную подсознанием» во сне, и удачно смоделированную мозгом, достаточно близкую к реальному событию, и возникает дежавю. Такое объяснение хорошо подтверждается высокой частотой появления дежавю у здоровых людей.

----------

EgoBrain (02.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Չեմ հավատում ու չեմ էլ հավատացել, :Xeloq:  մի անգամ եմ գնացել գուշակի  մոտ, հետաքրքրության համար, էն էլ բացի փող պոկելուց ոչ մի բան չարեց:  :Jpit:

----------

DavitH (03.05.2010), Jarre (03.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նախ` չեմ հասկանում, արդյո՞ք դու դիվինացիայով զբաղվելուն վերաբերվում ես որպես զվարճանքի ու ժամանցի և մտքի խաղի, թե` որպես ապագան գուշակելու ռեալ միջոցի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես վա-բանկ կգնամ:


Մտքի խաղի, որը երբեմն կարա տա /ու տալիսա/ ուրիշ միջոցներով անհասանելի ստույգ ու ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա: Ինչը ապացուցվումա զուտ էմպիրիկ:




> Գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ցանկալին իրականի փոխարեն ընդունելու հակում ունեն: Դրան նպաստում է նրանց վառ երևակայությունը, որը սկսում է ձևավորվել դեռ մանուկ հասակից: Դրա վառ օրինակը երեխաների երևակայական ընկերներն են /ինչպիսին, ասենք, Կառլսոնն էր Փոքրիկի, կամ Վիննի Թուխը` Քրիստոֆեր Ռոբինի համար և այլն/:


Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, որ ըստ քեզ երևակայությունը վատ, անօգուտ մի բանա, ու պետքա իրանից ինչքան հնարավորա շուտ ազատվել?
Թե Կառլսոնը, թե Վիննի Թուհը /վերջինիս պրոտոտիպը իրական արջա էղել, ի դեպ/, թե Փոքրիկ Իշխանը և թե բոլոր նման գործերը առնվազն շատ լավն են, իսկ ոմանք նույնիսկ հանճարեղ են: 




> Հասակ առնելով մարդիկ հրաժեշտ են տալիս իրենց մանկական ընկերներին, բայց նրանցից ոմանք նոր` «մեծական» ընկերների կարիք են զգում: Այդպիսի մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ որպես «մեծական» ընկեր հանդես է գալիս աստված, բայց նրանց որոշ մասի երևակայությունը թույլ է տալիս դուրս գալ ընդունված շրջանակներից և «ընկերանալ» այլ` ավելի մեծ /և հաճախ` ավելի հիվանդ/ երևակայություն պահանջող և հաճախ ոչ անձնավորված ընկերների հետ:


Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, բացի բանակության ու գիտակցության պակասից ես մի հատ էլ հիվանդ երևակայությամբ եմ օժտված? Զուտ դիվինացիայով զբաղվելու հիման վրա? Ես ալքիմիայով էլ եմ զբաղվում: Ըստ քեզ դա ինձ ավելի հիվանդա դարձնում?




> Օրինակ` «գուշակների», «պայծառատեսների» և նրանց նմանների սիրելին` տիեզերական-արարչական-բանական-հոգևոր-ինֆորմացիոն բազան, որտեղ բացակայում են ժամանակ և տարածություն հասկացությունները և որին կարողանում են միանալ միայն ընտրյալները` էքստրասենսորեն զարգացած ուղեղների օգնությամբ, օգտվելով դրա հնարավորություներից, «գուշակելով» ապագան...


Այսինքն ընդհանրացնելով` առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու, որևէ կերպ ծանոթ չլինելով քննարկվող առարկաների հիմքում ընկած բարդ ու հարուստ մշակութափիլիսոփայական շերտին, կիսաեփ թեորիա ես հորինում, որին ըստ քեզ հավատում են բոլոր գուշակները, պայծառատեսները ու նրանց նմանները: Ու դա հիմքա հանդիսանում քեզ անծանոթ մարդկանց տրցակով համարել անգիտակից, բանականությունից զուրկ, ու հոգեպես հիվանդ /հիվանդագին երևակայություն բառակապակցությունը էլ ոնց հասկանամ?/:
Ահավոր հետաքրքիր մտածելակերպ ունես, չես կարծում?




> Ախր, հասկացանք, հերիք է: Հերիք է սեփական երևակայության պտուղները վեր դասել հարյուրավոր փաստերով և ուսումնասիրություններով հաստատված իրականությունից: Գերբնականի և «այլ աշխարհի» գոյությունը հաստատող և ոչ մի փաստ չկա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն մարդկանց որոնք պնդում են, թե «լսում են ձայներ, և տեսնում տեսիլքներ», ապա կհիշեցնեմ, որ գոյություն ունեն նաև մարդիկ, որոնք մտածում են, թե իրենք Նապոլեոնն են կամ Հուլիոս Կեսարը...


Այսինքն Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդին, Կարլ Յունգին, խեղճուկրակ Էյնշթեյնին, Լեյբնիցին, Նյուտոնին ու Թիմոթի Լիրիին /գիտնականների այս ցուցակը կարելիա շարունակել ասենք ռուս աստրոֆիզիկոս, Համբաձումյանի կոլլեգա Կոզիրյովով, որը շատ հետաքրքիր տեսություններ ուներ ժամանակի էության մասին/ բիրիքով դասում ես պսիխոպատների, հոգեբուժարանների հիվանդների շարքին, քեզ էլ համարում ես իրանցից բանիմաց, գիտակից, բանական ու սթափ մարդ: 
Ես կարամ հետաքրքրվեմ քո հոգեբուժական կրթության մակարդակով, որ իմանամ, էդ ինչ հիմքերով ես տենց քաջ ենթադրություններ անում քեզ անծանոթ մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջության մասին?




> Մի խոսքով, ներողություն եմ խնդրում կտրուկ և ծայրահեղական մտքերից, բայց պարզապես չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, որոնք անտեսում են հարյուրավոր գիտնականների ուսումնասիրությունները, որոնց արդյունքում ի հայտ են գալիս փաստեր, իսկ դրանց հիման վրա կատարվում եզրակացություններ, այլ ոչ թե փնտրվում փաստեր, որոնք «կհագցնեին» մերկ եզրակացությանը...
> Էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը միակն է, որը կարող է պարզաբանել կյանքի ծագման և զարգացման հետ կապված հարցեր, և անգամ եթե այն ունի որոշ «բացեր», ապա դրանք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ «փակվում են», ու հաստատ ոչ ջադուբազների /անկախ սեռից/ օգնությամբ:


Չես հասկանում մի հասկացի: Բայց պետք չի հրապարակավ քեզ անձամբ անծանոթ մարդկանց անվանել բանականությունից զուրկ, անգիտակից ու հոգեպես հիվանդ: Դու հոգու խորքում կարաս համարես ոնց ուզում ես, ինձ դա խորապես չի հետաքրքրում, բայց ուրիշ մարդկանց մասին ընդհանրացնող հայտարարություններ անելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածի` ինչքանով են դրանք օբյեկտիվ, հիմնավորված ու մոտ իրականությանը:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա էվոլյուցիայի տեսությանը` մի քիչ էն թեման չի, չես կարծում?
Ինչ վերաբերվումա փաստերին ու եզրակացություններին` արդեն մի քանի տարի շարունակ Իցզին օգտագործելով ինքը ինձ բավականին հաճախ տվելա ինֆորմացիա, որը այլ կերպ գտնելն բավականին դժվար կլիներ: Սույն փաստերը ինձ բերել են էմպիրիկ կերպով ապացուցվող եզրակացության, որ դիվինացիան, համենայն դեպս Իցզինի դեպքում, աշխատումա /հակառակ դեպքում ես ավելի լավ զբաղմունք կգտնեի/, թեկուզ և պատկերացում չունեմ /կարող եմ մենակ այս կամ այն հավանականության աստիճանով կռահել/, հենց ոնց կամ ինչ սկզբունքների հիման վրա:
Երազների յոգայի /որը մեկ մեկ կարա բերի շատ հետաքրքիր դիվինացիոն երազների/ էֆֆեկտիվության մասին ես ընդհանրապես լռում եմ:

----------


## Lord

> Երևի դու ի նկատի ունես դեժավյու կոչված երևույթը: Ճիշտն ասած, իմ մոտ էլ է երբեմն այդ զգացումը առաջանում, բայց այն ունի գիտական բացատրություն: Մեջբերեմ մի հատված Վիքիփեդիայի ռուսերեն տարբերակից.


Քո մեջբերումը իմ ասածնա ապացուցում: Դե պատկերացրա որ դեժավյուն դա շատ թույլ գուշակությունա, եթե սովորական մարդու մոտ դեժավյու է լինում, ասենք իսկական հուշակի մոտ ուղակի այդ հնարավորությունները մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ են զարգացած: ՈՒղակի պետք է կարողանաս տարբել որտեղ է սուտը, որտեղ ճիշտը: Նրանք կան ուղակի կեղծ գուշակները այնքան շատ են որ իսկական ընտրյալնեին առանձնացնել դժվարա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մտքի խաղի, որը երբեմն կարա տա /ու տալիսա/ ուրիշ միջոցներով անհասանելի ստույգ ու ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա: Ինչը ապացուցվումա զուտ էմպիրիկ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, որ ըստ քեզ երևակայությունը վատ, անօգուտ մի բանա, ու պետքա իրանից ինչքան հնարավորա շուտ ազատվել?
> Թե Կառլսոնը, թե Վիննի Թուհը /վերջինիս պրոտոտիպը իրական արջա էղել, ի դեպ/, թե Փոքրիկ Իշխանը և թե բոլոր նման գործերը առնվազն շատ լավն են, իսկ ոմանք նույնիսկ հանճարեղ են: 
> 
> 
> Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, բացի բանակության ու գիտակցության պակասից ես մի հատ էլ հիվանդ երևակայությամբ եմ օժտված? Զուտ դիվինացիայով զբաղվելու հիման վրա? Ես ալքիմիայով էլ եմ զբաղվում: Ըստ քեզ դա ինձ ավելի հիվանդա դարձնում?
> ...


Արա այն, ինչ ուզում ես, ես անձամբ քեզ չվիրավորեցի, գրածներիցդ երևում է, որ տիրապետում ես որոշ ինֆորմացիայի /որին, կներես, ես գիտելիք չէի անվանի/, որին ես ծանոթ էլ չեմ, բացի այդ շատ հարուստ բառապաշար ունես: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ` շատ վառ երևակայություն:
Երևակայությունը անօգուտ բան չի, այլ հակառակը` շատ օգտակար, բայց երբ խոսքը գնում է մշակույթի մասին: Իրոք, միայն հարուստ ներաշխարհ և վառ երևակայություն ունեցող հեղինակներն են ստեղծում արվեստի գլուխգործոցներ: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, պետք չէ ցանկալին /մշակութային գործերը, որոնք մտացածին են/ վերագրել իրականին:
Ասեմ, որ քո նշած մարդկանց չեմ համարում հոգեկան հիվանդներ, ինչպես դու ես կարծում, բայց, օրինակ, Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը իր ողջ տեսությունը կառուցել էր ընդամենը մեկ հիվանդի ապրումների հիման վրա, և իր կյանքի վերջում խոստովանել է դա: Նրա կենսագրությունն ուսումնասիրողները քաջատեղյակ են այդ մասին:
Իսկ,օրինակ, Այնշտայնը, հակառակ տարածված սխալ կարծիքի, եղել է հարյուր տոկոսանոց աթեիստ, և բազմաթիվ անգամ նշել, որ իր աստվածը բնությունն է, ինչի համար «արժանացել է» ամերիկյան նախապաշարված ժողովրդի «ջերմ» վերաբերմունքին:
Իսկ էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը անտեսել պետք չէ, քանի որ այն միակն է, որը հաստատված է և շարունակվում է հաստատվել փաստերով և որը բացառում է գերբնականի առկայությունը:

----------


## Skeptic

> Քո մեջբերումը իմ ասածնա ապացուցում: Դե պատկերացրա որ դեժավյուն դա շատ թույլ գուշակությունա, եթե սովորական մարդու մոտ դեժավյու է լինում, ասենք իսկական հուշակի մոտ ուղակի այդ հնարավորությունները մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ են զարգացած: ՈՒղակի պետք է կարողանաս տարբել որտեղ է սուտը, որտեղ ճիշտը: Նրանք կան ուղակի կեղծ գուշակները այնքան շատ են որ իսկական ընտրյալնեին առանձնացնել դժվարա:


Չէ, !-Lord ջան, как раз հերքում ա քո ասածը, որովհետև դեժավյուն պայմանավորված ա ուղեղի զուտ ֆիզիոլոգիական առանձնահատկություններով:  :Smile: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից կառուցողական քննարկման համար:  :Good:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Արա այն, ինչ ուզում ես, ես անձամբ քեզ չվիրավորեցի, գրածներիցդ երևում է, որ տիրապետում ես որոշ ինֆորմացիայի /որին, կներես, ես գիտելիք չէի անվանի/, որին ես ծանոթ էլ չեմ, բացի այդ շատ հարուստ բառապաշար ունես: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ` շատ վառ երևակայություն:


Բացի վառ երևակայություն ունենալուց ես նաև օժտված եմ տրամաբանությամբ: Դու գրում ես, որ բոլոր գուշակությամբ զբազվող մարդիկ հոգեպես հիվանդ են: Ես գուշակությամբ զբաղվում եմ: Հետևաբար ես իրավունք ունեմ քեզանից հիմնավորում պահանջելու` էդ ինչու ես խաբում, կոնկրետ ինձ համարելով հոգեպես հիվանդ /օրինակ ես եթե գրեմ, որ բոլոր աթեիսթները առնվազն հիմար են, դա իմ կողմից կլինի շատ տգեղ ու անհիմն հայտարարություն, ու դու իրավունք կունենաս ինձանից հիմնավորում պահանջելու, որը ես ըստ երևույթի չեմ կարողանա տալ: Դրա համար էլ ես տենց անպատասխանատու, տգեղ, անէթիկ ու մեծամիտ հայտարարություններ չեմ անում/: Առայժմ ոչ մի հիմնավորում ես չեմ ստացել, ինչը զարմանալի չի: Ու ես խորապես թքած ունեմ, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես իմ գիտելիքների մասին:




> Ասեմ, որ քո նշած մարդկանց չեմ համարում հոգեկան հիվանդներ, ինչպես դու ես կարծում, բայց, օրինակ, Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը իր ողջ տեսությունը կառուցել էր ընդամենը մեկ հիվանդի ապրումների հիման վրա, և իր կյանքի վերջում խոստովանել է դա: Նրա կենսագրությունն ուսումնասիրողները քաջատեղյակ են այդ մասին:


Խնդրում եմ բերել համապատասխան մեջբերում, որ Ֆրոյդը իր ողջ տեսությունը կառուցել է ընդամենը մեկ հիվանդի օրինակի վրա:
Նշված մարդկանցից բոլորը, Էյնշթեյնին ու սովետական կրթություն ունեցող Կոզիրյովին չհաշված, հետազոտել են գուշակությունները, հոգևոր ֆենոմենները և/կամ ալքիմիան:
Այդպես, Ֆրոյդը շատ լավ ծանոթ էր օնեյրոմանտիային, գուշակություններին ու աստղաբանությունը, ու թեկուզ բառացիորեն վերջիններիս չէր հավատում, բայց նաև էդքան ուժեղ չէր քննադատում, փորձելով հիմնավորել սեփական տեսությունների օգնությամբ:
Յունգը շատ լուրջ տարված էր օկկուլտիզմով, ու նամակներից մեկում գրումա, որ հոգիների իրական գոյության մասին տեսությունը շատ ավելի լավ է բացատրում որոշ ֆենոմեններ, քան իր սեփական տեսությունները;
Էյնշթեյնը երևակայությունը գիտելիքից կարևոր էր համարում, ու գրում էր, որ վստահումա ինտուիցիային:
Կոզիրյովի ժամանակի տեսությունը, թեկուզ և շատ տեղերում համարվումա սխալ, հետաքրքիր եզրակացություններ կարա առաջացնի թե ժամանակի, թե մեր ժամանակի մասին գիտելիքների մասին:
Լեյբնիցը /ինտեգրալի սիմվոլը ինքնա հորինել, ահամ/ բինար 0/1 համակարգը զարգացրելա ոգեշնչված չինական Իցզինից` արժե հիշել ամեն անգամ կոմպի մոտ նստելուց:
Նյուտոնը խորացած զբաղվում էր ալքիմիայով:
Իսկ դե Թիմոթի Լիրին` առնվազն պիտի իմանաս, էդ ովա, որ ինչոր օրինակներ բերեմ:




> Ասեմ, որ քո նշած մարդկանց չեմ համարում հոգեկան հիվանդներ, ինչպես դու ես կարծում


Հրաժարվում ես սեփական խոսքերից:

Մեջբերում`




> գուշակությունն ինձ մոտ ասոցացվում է գիտակցության ու բանականության պակասի հետ:


Կասկած անգամ չկա, որ դու շատ գիտակից, բանական ու հոգեպես առողջ անձնավորություն ես: Բայց դե քո հրապարակավ հայտարարությունների որևէ հիմնավորում կամ ապացույց ես այդպես էլ չստացա:

----------

Ariadna (03.05.2010), Rhayader (03.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Աթեիստների ու թեիստների վեճի մեջ ինձ միշտ զվարճացնում է մի բան. նրանք քյառթու կռիվ են անում «ճիշտը մի հատ է» սկզբունքով :LOL: 
Եթե ինձ հարցնեն՝ արդյո՞ք էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ճիշտ է, ես կասեմ, որ ըստ իս՝այո, քանի որ փաստերն ու տրամաբանությունն այդ մասին են խոսում: Բայց մի՞թե էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը պատասխանում է բոլոր հարցերին: Ու վերջապես, մի օրինակ բերեմ՝ ձգողականության ուժին գիտության տարբեր ճյուղերում տարբեր բացատրություններ են տալիս, վերջերս մատրիցների տեսության տարբերակն էի նայում, ու այն էլ ճիշտ էր: Արդյունքում նույն բանը կարելի է հատել տարբեր տեսանկյուններից, ու բավականին տարբեր պատկերներ ստանալ: Թեև հատույթներից ոչ մեկն այն ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել չի կարող, բոլորն էլ նույն օբյեկտի աուտենտիկ պատկերներ են: Ու բոլորն էլ տարբեր: Եթե մի տեղ հավաքես բոլոր հնարավոր աուտենտիկ հատույթները, կստանաս օբյեկտի ամբողջ պատկերը: Տրամաբանական է, չէ՞:
Այնպես որ, ինչ-որ բան աթեիստական դոգմաներով հերքելուց առաջ կարելի է փորձել ճանաչել դա: Ու, որպես էլի մտածելու նյութ, կցեմ աբստրակցիաների ու հատույթների մասին իմ *Ножницы Мойр: восприятие мира* հոդվածը.
http://twistedperception.freefo.de/v...php?f=33&t=162
Ասենք, քո ասածը, Gardmanian, նման է էվկլիդյան երկրաչափության հետևորդի ասածի, ով Լոբաչևսկու երկրաչափությանն է հանդիպել: Զուգահեռ ուղիղները չեն հատվում ու զուգահեռ ուղիղները հատվում են անվերջությունում. երկուսն էլ ճշմարիտ են, որքան էլ իրար հակասեն: Թեև օբյեկտիվորեն զուգահեռ ուղիղները չեն կարող հատվել որևէ կետում, որքան հեռու էլ լինի այդ կետը, չմոռանանք, որ ուղիղն ինքն աբստրակցիա է, որն օբյեկտիվ իրականության մեջ պարզապես գոյություն չունի, ինչպես և անվերջությունը: Դրա համար մենք գործում ենք օբյեկտիվ իրականության ու աբստրակցիաների համատեղման հետ, ինչի միջոցով էլ ընկալում ենք իրականությունը: Եվ այլն, և այլն:
Իսկ մի բան առանց ճանաչելու ժխտելը ոչ թե տրամաբանության, այլ նեղմտության նշան է:
Այո, ես չեմ ասում, որ եթե կոֆեի բաժակի տակը նայող տատին ասում է, որ սիրուն աղջիկ ես հանդիպելու, դա ճիշտ է: Կամ որ կարելի է գուշակել մարդու ճակատագիրը և այլն: Բայց ամեն ոլորտում էլ կա իր աղբն ու իր խելքը գլխին տեսությունները: Գիտությունն էլմաքուր չի դրանից. հիշենք միայն ֆրենոլոգիան ու եվգենիկան:

----------

EgoBrain (05.05.2010), Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերջերս Վոլֆ Մեսինգի մասին են շատ խոսում, ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս իր մասին... սրան ինչ կասեք...՞
Մի կողմից՝ չեմ հավատում, որ գուշակություն կա, բայց մյուս կողմից՝ կոնկրետ էս մարդը փորձով ապացուցում ա։
Ու 1 թվին չի ծնվել, որ չիմանանք՝ մարդ ա, թե հեքիաթ։ Ոչ շատ վաղ անցյալում ա ապրել ու նրա մասին տեղեկությունները թարմ են։
Եթե չեմ սխալվում, 60-70ականներին Երևանում էլ է եղել։ Այն ժամանակները սովետով ճանապարհորդում էր ու "հրաշքներ" էր ցույց տալիս։
Մարդը իսկապես գուշակություններ էր անում։

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2010), Katka (03.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բացի վառ երևակայություն ունենալուց ես նաև օժտված եմ տրամաբանությամբ: Դու գրում ես, որ բոլոր գուշակությամբ զբազվող մարդիկ հոգեպես հիվանդ են: Ես գուշակությամբ զբաղվում եմ: Հետևաբար ես իրավունք ունեմ քեզանից հիմնավորում պահանջելու` էդ ինչու ես խաբում, կոնկրետ ինձ համարելով հոգեպես հիվանդ /օրինակ ես եթե գրեմ, որ բոլոր աթեիսթները առնվազն հիմար են, դա իմ կողմից կլինի շատ տգեղ ու անհիմն հայտարարություն, ու դու իրավունք կունենաս ինձանից հիմնավորում պահանջելու, որը ես ըստ երևույթի չեմ կարողանա տալ: Դրա համար էլ ես տենց անպատասխանատու, տգեղ, անէթիկ ու մեծամիտ հայտարարություններ չեմ անում/: Առայժմ ոչ մի հիմնավորում ես չեմ ստացել, ինչը զարմանալի չի: Ու ես խորապես թքած ունեմ, դու ինչ կարծիքի ես իմ գիտելիքների մասին:
> 
> 
> 
> Խնդրում եմ բերել համապատասխան մեջբերում, որ Ֆրոյդը իր ողջ տեսությունը կառուցել է ընդամենը մեկ հիվանդի օրինակի վրա:
> Նշված մարդկանցից բոլորը, Էյնշթեյնին ու սովետական կրթություն ունեցող Կոզիրյովին չհաշված, հետազոտել են գուշակությունները, հոգևոր ֆենոմենները և/կամ ալքիմիան:
> Այդպես, Ֆրոյդը շատ լավ ծանոթ էր օնեյրոմանտիային, գուշակություններին ու աստղաբանությունը, ու թեկուզ բառացիորեն վերջիններիս չէր հավատում, բայց նաև էդքան ուժեղ չէր քննադատում, փորձելով հիմնավորել սեփական տեսությունների օգնությամբ:
> Յունգը շատ լուրջ տարված էր օկկուլտիզմով, ու նամակներից մեկում գրումա, որ հոգիների իրական գոյության մասին տեսությունը շատ ավելի լավ է բացատրում որոշ ֆենոմեններ, քան իր սեփական տեսությունները;
> Էյնշթեյնը երևակայությունը գիտելիքից կարևոր էր համարում, ու գրում էր, որ վստահումա ինտուիցիային:
> ...


Լավ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում կտրուկ խոսքերիս համար: Իրոք, չափն անցել եմ:
Իսկ համապատասխան մեջբերումները կանեմ այսօր երեկոյան կամ վաղը երեկոյան:

----------

Leo Negri (03.05.2010), Rhayader (03.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Մեսսինգը տաղանդավոր մենթալիստ ու դերասան էր: Բայց իրա մասին լեգենդի դեպքերի մեծ մասը տեղի չի ունեցել:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լավ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում կտրուկ խոսքերիս համար: Իրոք, չափն անցել եմ:


Շնորհակալություն վիճաբանության սահմաններում ազնիվ գտնվելու համար: Ներողությունն ընդունվածա:




> Իսկ համապատասխան մեջբերումները կանեմ այսօր երեկոյան կամ վաղը երեկոյան:


Սպասում եմ:

----------

Rhayader (03.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Վերջերս ОРТ հեռուստաընկերության եթերում գիտահանրամատչելի ֆիլմ էր *հիպնոսի* մասին: 
Պարզվում է, որ ռուս գիտնականները հիպնոզի ասպարեզում կատարել են նոր բացահայտումներ:
Արդեն հայտնի է,որ  հիպնոզի ենթարկելով, ներթափանցելով մարդու ենթագիտակցության շերտերը, հիպնոզի ենթարկվողին կարելի է տեղափոխել վաղ մանկություն, ընդհուպ ներարգանդային աշխարհ: Նորագույն փորձերը պարզել են, որ հիպնոտիկ վիճակում գտնվող մարդուն կարելի է տեղափոխել ոչ միայն դեպի վաղ անցյալ, այլեւ հեռավոր ապագա: Վավերագրական ֆիլմի ընթացքում ցուցադրեցին բացառիկ կադրեր, հիպնոթերապեվտը մարդուն ենթերկելով հիմնոսի, պահանջում է տեղափոխվել ապագա եւ պատմել այն ինչ կատարվում է իր հետ: Հիպնոսի ենթարկվողը 20 տարեկան պատանի էր, սկզբում նա տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակահատվածը երբ նա 40 տարեկան է, հետո տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակաշրջանը, որտեղ 75 տարեկան է, պատմում է, որ ունի ոտքի ցավ, որ դժվարությամբ է քայլում, կինը մահացել է ունի զավակներ եւ թոռներ եւ այլ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ իր ապագայից: 
Հարգելի թերահավատներ, այս ամենը երեւակայության խաղեր չեն, այլ իրական, գիտական փորձեր: Պետք չէ, սեփական սկզբունքային դիրքորոշմանը զոհ գնալով անտեսել ապագայի գուշակություններն վերաբերող բազմաքանակ վկայությունները:

----------

Շինարար (04.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Պատմեմ եւս մեկ ուշագրավ դեպք:
Մորաքրոջս թոռը մեկ ու կես տարեկան է, նրա ծնողները աշխատում են եւ աշխատանքային ժամերին երեխային տանում են մորաքրոջս տուն, որտեղ նաեւ իր կյանքի վերջին տարիներն է անցկարել եւ իր մահկանացուն է կնքել իմ մորական տատը:Սիրելի Տատիս մահացել է 5 տարի առաջ:

Մի օր մորաքույրս զանգահարեց ու պատմեց թոռան հերթական ուշագրավ արկածներից, որը կատարվել էր հենց զանգելու օրը: Նշամ, որ ինչպես մահացած պապիկիս, այնպես էլ տատիս նկարենրը դրված են հյուրասենյակի պահարանի վրա: Այդ օրը երեխան համարյա ամբողջ օրը վերեւ ցույց տալով, անընդհատ նայել է ինչ որ անորոշ կետի, այդ կետին մատնցույց անելով շարունակ կրկնել է տատա-տատա: Օրվա վերջում, երբ ծնողները եկել են նրան տանելու, արդեն հագնված, դուրս գալուն պատրաստ, միջանցքից արագ վազել է հյուրասրահ եւ մահացած տատիս նկարին մատնացույց անելով ասել է պակա տատա: Հիշեցնեմ, որ երեխան ընդամենը մեկ ու կես տարեկան է, նա անգամ իր սեփական մորը հազիվ թե նկարի մեջ տարբերի:

Այս դեպքը ոչ մի կապ չունի գուշակությունների թեմայի հետ, բայց գուշակություններին թերահավատորեն մոտեցողները սովորաբար նույն կարգի թերահավատությամբ մոտենում են  այս շարգի այլ երեւույթների նույնպես: Մենք ապրում են էնպիսի բազմաբնույթ աշխարհում, էնպիսի չբացահայտված աշխարհում, որ գիտնականների բացահայտումներով առաջնորդվելն ու սահմանափակվելը կնշանակի հոժարակամ մարել բոլոր լույսերը եւ այդ մութ սենյակում շարժվել ձեռնափայտով:

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Վերջերս ОРТ հեռուստաընկերության եթերում գիտահանրամատչելի ֆիլմ էր *հիպնոսի* մասին: 
> Պարզվում է, որ ռուս գիտնականները հիպնոզի ասպարեզում կատարել են նոր բացահայտումներ:
> Արդեն հայտնի է,որ  հիպնոզի ենթարկելով, ներթափանցելով մարդու ենթագիտակցության շերտերը, հիպնոզի ենթարկվողին կարելի է տեղափոխել վաղ մանկություն, ընդհուպ ներարգանդային աշխարհ: Նորագույն փորձերը պարզել են, որ հիպնոտիկ վիճակում գտնվող մարդուն կարելի է տեղափոխել ոչ միայն դեպի վաղ անցյալ, այլեւ հեռավոր ապագա: Վավերագրական ֆիլմի ընթացքում ցուցադրեցին բացառիկ կադրեր, հիպնոթերապեվտը մարդուն ենթերկելով հիմնոսի, պահանջում է տեղափոխվել ապագա եւ պատմել այն ինչ կատարվում է իր հետ: Հիպնոսի ենթարկվողը 20 տարեկան պատանի էր, սկզբում նա տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակահատվածը երբ նա 40 տարեկան է, հետո տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակաշրջանը, որտեղ 75 տարեկան է, պատմում է, որ ունի ոտքի ցավ, որ դժվարությամբ է քայլում, կինը մահացել է ունի զավակներ եւ թոռներ եւ այլ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ իր ապագայից: 
> Հարգելի թերահավատներ, այս ամենը երեւակայության խաղեր չեն, այլ իրական, գիտական փորձեր: Պետք չէ, սեփական սկզբունքային դիրքորոշմանը զոհ գնալով անտեսել ապագայի գուշակություններն վերաբերող բազմաքանակ վկայությունները:


Ռուսական հեռուստատեսության նմանատիպ ֆիլմերը սովորաբար աչքի են ընկնում իրենց ապագիտական ու «մատից ծծած» մոտեցումներով: :Wink:

----------

EgoBrain (05.05.2010), Freeman (18.07.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Վերջերս ОРТ հեռուստաընկերության եթերում գիտահանրամատչելի ֆիլմ էր *հիպնոսի* մասին: 
> Պարզվում է, որ ռուս գիտնականները հիպնոզի ասպարեզում կատարել են նոր բացահայտումներ:
> Արդեն հայտնի է,որ  հիպնոզի ենթարկելով, ներթափանցելով մարդու ենթագիտակցության շերտերը, հիպնոզի ենթարկվողին կարելի է տեղափոխել վաղ մանկություն, ընդհուպ ներարգանդային աշխարհ: Նորագույն փորձերը պարզել են, որ հիպնոտիկ վիճակում գտնվող մարդուն կարելի է տեղափոխել ոչ միայն դեպի վաղ անցյալ, այլեւ հեռավոր ապագա: Վավերագրական ֆիլմի ընթացքում ցուցադրեցին բացառիկ կադրեր, հիպնոթերապեվտը մարդուն ենթերկելով հիմնոսի, պահանջում է տեղափոխվել ապագա եւ պատմել այն ինչ կատարվում է իր հետ: Հիպնոսի ենթարկվողը 20 տարեկան պատանի էր, սկզբում նա տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակահատվածը երբ նա 40 տարեկան է, հետո տեղափոխվում է այն ժամանակաշրջանը, որտեղ 75 տարեկան է, պատմում է, որ ունի ոտքի ցավ, որ դժվարությամբ է քայլում, կինը մահացել է ունի զավակներ եւ թոռներ եւ այլ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ իր ապագայից: 
> Հարգելի թերահավատներ, այս ամենը երեւակայության խաղեր չեն, այլ իրական, գիտական փորձեր: Պետք չէ, սեփական սկզբունքային դիրքորոշմանը զոհ գնալով անտեսել ապագայի գուշակություններն վերաբերող բազմաքանակ վկայությունները:


Չգիտեմ, թե եդ ինչ ֆիլմ է, բայց մի բան չի համընկնում: Ինքդ էլ նշեցիր, որ հիպնոզի միջոցով թափանցում են մարդու ենթագիտակցության շերտերը: Բայց ինչպես են ենթագիտակցությունից ստանում ապագայի մասին ինֆորմացիա, եթե այն ձևավորվում է մեր արդեն ապրած կյանքի ընթացքում: Իհարկե, հնարավոր է, որ այնտեղ կուտակվեն որոշակի գիտելիքներ, կարգավորվելու և մշակվելու միջոցով տան ապագայի մասին որոշակի պատկերացումներ, բայց դրանք ընդամենը պատկերացումներ են, որոնք ձևավորվում են տրամաբանական կապերի հիման վրա և ապգայի մասին կարող են տալ միայն տեսական գիտելիքներ: Պետք չէ մտածել, թե հիպնոզի միջոցով ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, դա էլ հո սև մոգոթյուն չի??

----------

Rhayader (05.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Rhayader*-ի՝ «քամիների» մասին գրածն, ըստ երևույթին, ամենաշատն է համապատասխանում գուշակությունների ու պայծառատեսությունների մասին իմ պատկերացմանը: Ես կյանքը հիմնականում համարում եմ պատահականությունների մի կույտ, որին որևէ կամայական ժամանակահատվածի սահմաններում հատուկ է ավել կամ պակաս կանոնակարգվածություն ու պատճառահետևանքային կապ, ընդ որում՝ ինչքան ժամանակահատվածը մեծ է, այնքան այդ կանոնակարգվածությունը քիչ է: Հիմա՝ «քամիների» մասին: Երբ տեսնում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը բաժակը սեղանից գցեց գետին, անկախ քեզնից ակնկալում ես, որ ընկնող ապակու ձայն ես լսելու. այսինքն՝ քո ուղեղը, վերլուծելով ինչ-որ ծավալի մուտքային ինֆորմացիա, կարողանում է «գուշակել» շատ մոտ ապագան: Հնարավոր է, որ բաժակը փշրվի, հնարավոր է՝ ոչ. սա արդեն տարբերակային ճյուղավորում է, և ժամանակի ընթացքի հետ զուգահեռ՝ այդ ճյուղավորումները, բնականաբար, շատանում են: Բաժակի օրինակում պատճառահետևանքային կապը հստակ է և հեշտ ըմբռնելի. չի բացառվում, որ նույն պատճառահետևանքային կապը, մեր մակերեսային գիտակցությունից անկախ՝ ավելի չընկալվող մակարդակներում, նույնպես կառուցվում է՝ վերլուծելու համար իրականության ինչ-ինչ տարրերն ու «գուշակելու» համար նույն իրականության ամենահավանական տրանսֆորմացիան կամայական հեռավորության ապագայում: Ուղեղն, ըստ էության, աշխատում է որպես իրականությունն ընկալող ու վերլուծող պրոցեսոր, ընդ որում՝ իր ֆոկուսի մեջ է պահում բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ և ոչ թե միայն այն, ինչ մենք գիտակցում ենք, որ ընկալում ենք մեր հինգ զգայարաններով: Ասածս չի ենթադրում, որ կան նաև ինչ-որ գերբնական զգացողություններ ու ուժեր, այլ միայն այն, որ կարելի է, իհարկե, նայել, բայց չտեսնել, լսել, բայց չունկնդրել և այլն, և սակայն այդ «չնկատված» ինֆորմացիան ոչ մի տեղ չի կորում և վերլուծվում է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես «նկատվածը»: Կարող ենք պայմանականորեն այս «վերլուծությունների անցկացման ու հավանականությունների առաջարկման» չգիտակցված փուլն անվանել *ինտուիցիա*: Մի խոսքով՝ ապագան ստեղծվում է հենց հիմա՝ ներկայում, ու ապագան գուշակելու համար հարկավոր է ընդամենը տեսնել այդ ստեղծման թելերն ու մի քանի քայլ առաջ հաշվարկել դրանց հնարավոր միահյուսումները. գերբնական ոչ մի բան չկա: Նոստրադամուսին, հավի ոսկորներին ու աստղերին վերաբերվում եմ առողջ սկեպտիցիզմով  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.05.2010), EgoBrain (06.05.2010), matlev (05.05.2010), Rhayader (05.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, որ հնարավորինս լավ մշակված համակարգով (ասենք՝ Տարոյի քարտերով) շարժում ես ինտուիցիայի «ճիշտ թելերը» :Wink:  միանշանակ չի, բայց եթե երևակայությունն անջատես ու «բրեյնսթորմինգային» տրանսի մեջ քեզ գցես, հետաքրքիր արդյունքներ կունենաս))) ոչ միշտ հուսալի, բայց միշտ մտածելու տեղիք տալիս է:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Երբ տեսնում ես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը բաժակը սեղանից գցեց գետին, անկախ քեզնից ակնկալում ես, որ ընկնող ապակու ձայն ես լսելու. այսինքն՝ քո ուղեղը, վերլուծելով ինչ-որ ծավալի մուտքային ինֆորմացիա, կարողանում է «գուշակել» շատ մոտ ապագան: Հնարավոր է, որ բաժակը փշրվի, հնարավոր է՝ ոչ. սա արդեն տարբերակային ճյուղավորում է, և ժամանակի ընթացքի հետ զուգահեռ՝ այդ ճյուղավորումները, բնականաբար, շատանում են: Բաժակի օրինակում պատճառահետևանքային կապը հստակ է և հեշտ ըմբռնելի. չի բացառվում, որ նույն պատճառահետևանքային կապը, մեր մակերեսային գիտակցությունից անկախ՝ ավելի չընկալվող մակարդակներում, նույնպես կառուցվում է՝ վերլուծելու համար իրականության ինչ-ինչ տարրերն ու «գուշակելու» համար նույն իրականության ամենահավանական տրանսֆորմացիան կամայական հեռավորության ապագայում: Ուղեղն, ըստ էության, աշխատում է որպես իրականությունն ընկալող ու վերլուծող պրոցեսոր, ընդ որում՝ իր ֆոկուսի մեջ է պահում բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ և ոչ թե միայն այն, ինչ մենք գիտակցում ենք, որ ընկալում ենք մեր հինգ զգայարաններով:


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց սա ես գուշակություն չեմ համարում, այլ պարզապես ուղեղի բարդ գործունեության արդյունք: Ցանկացած բան, որտեղ գոյություն ունի պատճառահետըանքային կապ, արդեն իսկ գուշակություն չի: Մյուս կողմից էլ այդ կապերը տեսնելն ու բացահայտելն էլ երբեմն անհնար է, քանի որ գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի գործոններ, որոնք մեզանից անկախ են: 
  Չմոռանանք նաև,որ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, հայտնվելով մեր ուղեղում, որոշակիորեն աղավաղվում է, մեր ուղեղը հանդես է գալիս ոսպնայկի դերում, իսկ ինֆորմացիան և նրանից ստացված բոլոր հետևությունները արտապատկերվում են այլ հարթության վրա և ձևավորում սուբյեկտիվ իրականություն/չնայած օբյեկտիվի գոյությունն էլ երբեմն կասկածելի է/: Արդյունքում ստացվածը շատ քիչ ճշտությամբ կարող է բնորոշել ապագան:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց սա ես գուշակություն չեմ համարում, այլ պարզապես ուղեղի բարդ գործունեության արդյունք:


Իսկ ինչնա քեզ խանգառում հաջող գուշակությունը համարել ուղեղի /կարդա գիտակցության/ առավել ևս բարդ, ու կոնկրետ քեզ անծանոթ գործունեության արդյունք?




> Ցանկացած բան, որտեղ գոյություն ունի պատճառահետըանքային կապ, արդեն իսկ գուշակություն չի: Մյուս կողմից էլ այդ կապերը տեսնելն ու բացահայտելն էլ երբեմն անհնար է, քանի որ գոյություն ունեն այնպիսի գործոններ, որոնք մեզանից անկախ են


Իսկ դու վստահ են, որ ծանոթ ես աշխարհի բոլոր պատճառահետևանքային կապերին ու այդ կապերի բացահայտման բոլոր եղանակներին?




> Արդյունքում ստացվածը շատ քիչ ճշտությամբ կարող է բնորոշել ապագան:


Արդյունքում ստացվածը, անշուշտ տարբերվելով օբյեկտիվ իրականությունից, կարող է վերջինիս շատ մոտ լինել: Կավ վերջինից հեռու:

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Իսկ ինչնա քեզ խանգառում հաջող գուշակությունը համարել ուղեղի /կարդա գիտակցության/ առավել ևս բարդ, ու կոնկրետ քեզ անծանոթ գործունեության արդյունք?


Գուշակություն ասելով ես հասկանում եմ տեղեկատվություն, որը պարազպես գալիս է օդից, առանց որևէ հիմք ունենալու, այլապես ինչու են "գուշակներին" ընդունում  որպես "աստավածատուր" ունակություններով օժտված մարդկանց: Եթե բաժակը ընկել է, պարզ է, որ պետք է կոտրվի, բոլորիս հասկանալի պաըճառներով և նրա կոտրվելը բոլորովին էլ գուշակություն չէ:Այն, որ մարդիկ կարողանում են տեսնել իրերի և երևույթների միջև եզած ավելի բարդ կապերը, ես համարում եմ, որ հիմնված է նույն բանի վրա, ինչ որ վերոհիշյալ դեպքը, պարզապես դրա ավելի բարդացված տեսակն է:



> Իսկ դու վստահ են, որ ծանոթ ես աշխարհի բոլոր պատճառահետևանքային կապերին ու այդ կապերի բացահայտման բոլոր եղանակներին?


Իհարկե վստահ չեմ, հենց դրա համար էլ չեմ կարող տեսնել ապագան: Եվ ես կասեի, որ ոչ ոք էլ ընդունակ չէ դրանց լիարժեք տիրապետել: Մեկը շատ, մյուսը քիչ, բայց միևնույն է, ոչ բավարար մակարդակով:

----------


## Rhayader

> Գուշակություն ասելով ես հասկանում եմ տեղեկատվություն, որը պարազպես գալիս է օդից, առանց որևէ հիմք ունենալու, այլապես ինչու են "գուշակներին" ընդունում  որպես "աստավածատուր" ունակություններով օժտված մարդկանց: Եթե բաժակը ընկել է, պարզ է, որ պետք է կոտրվի, բոլորիս հասկանալի պաըճառներով և նրա կոտրվելը բոլորովին էլ գուշակություն չէ:Այն, որ մարդիկ կարողանում են տեսնել իրերի և երևույթների միջև եզած ավելի բարդ կապերը, ես համարում եմ, որ հիմնված է նույն բանի վրա, ինչ որ վերոհիշյալ դեպքը, պարզապես դրա ավելի բարդացված տեսակն է:
> 
> Իհարկե վստահ չեմ, հենց դրա համար էլ չեմ կարող տեսնել ապագան: Եվ ես կասեի, որ ոչ ոք էլ ընդունակ չէ դրանց լիարժեք տիրապետել: Մեկը շատ, մյուսը քիչ, բայց միևնույն է, ոչ բավարար մակարդակով:


Գուշակության մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ տեսությունների մեջ նշվում է, որ գրեթե ցանկացած մարդ կարող է զբաղվել գուշակությամբ, ու «աստվածատուր շնորհք» հասկացություն գոյություն չունի: Քչերը գիտեն, որ Միշել դե Նոստրադամուսը, որի գուշակություններին Լևոնի նման առողջ սկեպտիցիզմով եմ նայում, պիրոմանտ էր՝ կրակի մեջ առաջացած պատկերների հիման վրա էր գրում իր ցենտուրիաները: Կրակի մեջ նա, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների, նաև հալյուցինոգեններ էր գցում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), Sambitbaba (10.08.2013)

----------


## EgoBrain

Լավ, ուրեմն եթե հնարավոր է ապագան գուշակել որոշակի մեթոդներով, որոնց մեծամասնությանը, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, ես ծանոթ չեմ, այդ դեպքում ինչու այդ նույն գուշակները չեն գուշակում անցյալը? Թեկուզ հենց հիմնվելով երևույթների միջև կապեր գտնելու եղանակի վրա/կամ մեկ այլ, կարևոր չէ/, թող գուշակեն կամ որոշեն այս կամ այն մարդու անցյալը` նրան բացարձակապես չճանաչելով: Ինչու գուշակները երբեք դրա մասին չեն մտածում, այլ գերադասում են գուշակել այն, ինչը հնարավոր չէ ստուգել: Այ երբ որ որևէ մեկը կգուշակի իմ անցյալը, կորոշի, թե ասենք 24 ժամ առաջ ինչ եմ արել, այդ ժամանակ կընդունեմ, որ սխալվել եմ :Cool: :

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ, ուրեմն եթե հնարավոր է ապագան գուշակել որոշակի մեթոդներով, որոնց մեծամասնությանը, ինչպես տեսնում եմ, ես ծանոթ չեմ, այդ դեպքում ինչու այդ նույն գուշակները չեն գուշակում անցյալը? Թեկուզ հենց հիմնվելով երևույթների միջև կապեր գտնելու եղանակի վրա/կամ մեկ այլ, կարևոր չէ/, թող գուշակեն կամ որոշեն այս կամ այն մարդու անցյալը` նրան բացարձակապես չճանաչելով: Ինչու գուշակները երբեք դրա մասին չեն մտածում, այլ գերադասում են գուշակել այն, ինչը հնարավոր չէ ստուգել: Այ երբ որ որևէ մեկը կգուշակի իմ անցյալը, կորոշի, թե ասենք 24 ժամ առաջ ինչ եմ արել, այդ ժամանակ կընդունեմ, որ սխալվել եմ:


Ոչ մեկը չի պատրաստվում գուշակել քո ապագան քո իմացած իմաստներով))) պարզապես քեզ ենթագիտակցական ու հնարավորինս ապակողմնորոշող նյութ են տալու, որ դու ինտուիցիադ միացնես ու սկսես «ընկալել քամին»:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

հա լավ ժող ի՞նչ եք խորացել… ես ո՛չ գուշակություններին եմ հավատում, ո՛չ էլ երկնքից իջաց հրեշտակներին, ո՛չ էլ իմ դիմացի մարդկանց :LOL: ես հավատում եմ հենց այս պահի գոյությանը…
Բացի այդ մարդ կարող է զբաղվել սիրողական գուշակություններով, բաժակ-մաժակ նայել :LOL: Ըստ իս գուշակություններին այսքան ժամանակ տրամադրելը անիմաստ է, չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկին հետաքրքիր է իր հետ ինչ է կատարվելու մեկ րոպե հետո կամ էլ երբ է մեռնելու, օրինակ ես կվախենայի այդ փաստից ու իմ կարծիքով հիմակվա գուշակները ուղղակի փող են վաստակում ոչ թե ապագան են կանխատեսում, իսկ այ Նոստրադամուսին ես առանձնակի սիրով եմ վերաբերվում, չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ նա գուշակ էր ուղղակի մարդը ապագան էր տեսնում, ինչ-որ երազների միջոցով , դա երևի ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժ է , որը ամեն մեկին հասու չէ :Tongue:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եվ ես կասեի, որ ոչ ոք էլ ընդունակ չէ դրանց լիարժեք տիրապետել: Մեկը շատ, մյուսը քիչ, բայց միևնույն է, ոչ բավարար մակարդակով:


Ոմանք շատ ավելի շատ, մեծ մասը շատ ավելի քիչ:




> թող գուշակեն կամ որոշեն այս կամ այն մարդու անցյալը` նրան բացարձակապես չճանաչելով:


Ես անձամբ մարդ եմ հանդիպել, որ տիբեթական մո կոչվող դիվինացիոն սիսթեմայով գուշակում էր նույնիսկ դիմացինի անունը: Տիբեթցի լինելով հանդերց /հասկացողների համար` պատկանում էր նյինգմա դպրոցի նգակպաների ուղղությանը/ ու արևմտյան անուններին ծանոթ չլինելով մի քիչ աղավաղված էր ասում, բայց դե: Ասում էր, ինչ հատկանշականա, լռիվ անվճար, ինքն էլ շատ համեստ հավեսով մարդ էր: Հարցերին, թե ոնցա անում, պատասխանում էր մոտավորապես` "եթե սաղ ասեմ, քեզ ինքնուրույն պարզելը հետաքրքիր չի լինի" բառերով:
Ինչը հետաքրքիրա, նաև շատ մոտ նկարագրեց էն հոգևոր դիսցիպլինաները, որոնք էդ վախտ անում էի /օրինակ մեկից մեկ գուշակեց երազների յոգայով զբաղվելս ու թումմոյի նախապատրաստական դիսցիպլինաների անելը/, ու մի էրկու շատ օգտակար խորհուրդ տվեց, թե ոնցա կարելի դրանք կատարելագործել, ու հենց որոնք անելը հլը շուտա:




> Ինչու գուշակները երբեք դրա մասին չեն մտածում, այլ գերադասում են գուշակել այն, ինչը հնարավոր չէ ստուգել:


Դու վստահ ես, որ հանդիպել ես աշխարհի բոլոր գուշակներին? Թե ասենք գրում ես ելնելով սեփական սուբյեկտիվ հավատալիքներից ու ենթադրություններից?

----------

*e}|{uka* (06.05.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ո
> Դու վստահ ես, որ հանդիպել ես աշխարհի բոլոր գուշակներին? Թե ասենք գրում ես ելնելով սեփական սուբյեկտիվ հավատալիքներից ու ենթադրություններից?


 Հաշվի առնելով, որ ունեմ գուշակների մասին զուտ տեսական գիտելիքներ և երբեք անձամբ չեմ շփվել, ոչինչ ավելացնել չեմ կարղ: Եթե իսկապես հանդիպել ես նման մարդկանց և ասածներդ համապատասխանում են իրականությանը, ուրեմն մասամբ ընդունում եմ պարտությունս /ինչու մասամբ, որովհետև չեմ հրաժարվում իմ խոսքերից, այլ պարզապես ընդունում եմ, որ գուցե տեղեկատվության պակաս ունեմ, որովհետև երբեք չեմ առնչվել նմանատիպ մարդկանց հետ/: Համենյն դեպս, մինչև անձամբ չշփվեմ և չունենամ փաստացի ապացույցներ, գոնե մոտավորապես չիմանալով, թե ինչ միջոցներով են հասել այս կամ այն արդյունքի, ոչնչի լիարժեք հավատալ չեմ կարող, առավել ևս գուշակներին: հուսամ, մի օր ես էլ առիթ կունենամ ճանաչել նման մեկին:

----------


## Leo Negri

Ես բացարձակապես չեմ ժխտում, որ իրենց գուշակ համարող մարդկանց մեծ մասը զբաղվումա հոգեբանական հնարքներով: Նման հնարքների մասին պատկերացումա կարելի կազմել` կարդալով յուրաքանչյուր մենթալիզմի ֆոկուսներին նվիրված գիրք /դրանք շաաաատ են, ոմանք նույնիսկ քաշելա հնարավոր/: Ձեռի հետ կտենաք, գնչուկ գուշակների մեծ մասը ոնցա իրանց արվեստը անում, համել պոկեր խաղալ կսովորեք:

Բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ անխտիր բոլոր գուշակությամբ զբաղվող մարդիկ զբաղվում են խաբեությամբ և/կամ իրականում չեն կարող այս կամ այն հավանականությամն ստանալ հասարակ ճանապարհներով անհասանելի ինֆորմացիա:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Գուշակություն*

----------

kyahi (06.05.2010)

----------


## hayuhi7777

Բարև բոլորիդ սիրելի հայեր: Ես նոր եմ ձեզ միացել ու շատ հետաքրքիր թեմաներ են հանդիպել այս ֆորումում  :Smile:  
Ուզում եմ իմանալ, կա՞ն այստեղ մարդիկ, որ գուշակություն անել կարողանում են:


----
*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Այս անգամ գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի: Կրկնվելու դեպքում կտուգանվի ու կջնջվի, ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում նախատեսվում է նախազգուշական ժամանակավոր արգելափակում:*

----------


## Հինատա

Կան մարդիկ ովքեր կարողանում են ինչ որ չափով մտնել մարդկանց ենթագիտակցության մեջ, այդ մարդկանց անվանում են գուշակ: 
Այս պարագայում 99 տոկոսը գալիս է հաճախորդից ոչ թե գուշակից: Այստեղ հավատքի մատն է խառը, այսինքն հավատքն է ամենահզորը:
Ինչին հավատաս դա էլ կլինի, եթե հավատաք գուշակի ասածներին այդպես էլ կլինի, իսկ այդ 99 տոկոսն ավելի կոնկրետ կոչվում է ենթագիտակցություն: Եթե հավատաք, որ այս ինչ  օրը սա է պատահելու, այդպես էլ կլին: 
Անձամբ ես չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին, ոչ մեկ չի կարող իմ ապագան գուշակել, որովհետև ես եմ իմ կյանքի տերը:

----------

Անահիտ (15.07.2010), Պոսեյդոն (15.07.2010)

----------


## einnA

Գիտեմ, որ քրիստոնյան չպետք է գնա գուշակի մոտ, առավել ևս հավատա ու....
Առաջին անգամ գնացի, բայց մի քիչ ինքս ինձ արդարացնելու համար ասեմ, որ մտածված չէր, լրիվ պատահական ու ոչ պատրաստված գնացի, բայց մեղքը մնում է մեղք - գնացի  :Sad:  :
Ասաց բաներ, որ իսկապես սարսռացի` անցյալից, որ ինքը չէր կարող իմանալ ու այդ մասին խոսք էլ չի եղել մինչ այդ, ասաց որոշ մանրամասներ, որ մենակ ես գիտեի... ու հետո ապագայի գուշակություններ, որ մոտ օգոստոսին պետք է կատարվի: Էնպես, որ սպասում եմ, տեսնեմ ինչ կլինի, որ լինի տեղյակ կպահեմ  :Wink: 
 հա մեկ էլ մինչև 84 տարեկան դեռ ակումբում եմ լինելու. այդքան ապրելու եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Jean-Claude

ովքեր  ուզում են որ  այստեղ  իրենց գուշակություններ անեմ ասեք, կանեմ :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:31 ----------




> Ապագան գուշակել հնարավոր է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը նախապես որոշված է, մենք ենք որոշում մեր ապագան ուղակի կան մարդիկ որ տեսնում են մեր ապագա որոշումներ…


համամիտ եմ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:39 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:34 ----------




> լրիվ համաձայն եմ… ես ու կնիկս գուշակներ ենք ու ապագան տեսնում ենք… կնիկս ասում ա անձրև կգա՝ ես ասում եմ չի գա… յա գալիս ա յա էլ չի գալիս



 :LOL: շատ ծիծաղեցի, ապրես....

----------


## Sonatina

Իմ կարծիքով հավատից շատ բան է կախված ու իրոք ինչին շատ հավատաս անպայման կլինի :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

Երեկ Վանգայի մասին հաղորդում էի նայում, տարբեր էքստրասենսներ էին հաղորդման ժամանակ խոսում, նրանցից մեկը շատ հետաքրքիր բան ասեց: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ էստրասենսոր ունակությունները, շատ հաճախ, փոխանցվում են ժառանգաբար, ավելին, պարզվում է, որ էսպես կոչված տոհմական հեքիմը կամ մագը(потомственный целитель) պարտադիր, մահվանից առաջ պիտի ինչ որ մեկին փոխանցի իր ունակությունները: Վերը հիշատակված էքստրասենս կինը պատմում է թե ինչպես է ականացես եղել երբ մահացող հեքիմը ուղիղ 7 օր տառապում էր, չէր կարղանում հոգին ազատել քանի որ ոչ ոք չէր ուզում ժառանգել այդ ունակությունները: Նման դեպքերում նրանք պարզապես ստիպված են լինում պատահական ինչ որ մեկին փոխանցել:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.08.2013), Վոլտերա (09.08.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Գուշակությունները չգիտեմ, բայց մոտիկ ծանոթ ունեմ, որ երազում HD որակով ինչ տեսնում ա իրականություն ա դառնում:

----------


## Այբ

Գտնում եմ, որ գուշակություններին հավատալը միայն կբարդացնի մեր կյանքը: Եթե մտածենք, թե ըստ գուշակության մեզ հետ այս կամ այն բանն է լինելու, մեր մտքերով և նույնիսկ մեր իսկ արարքներով անգիտակցաբար կնպաստենք, որ գուշակությունը կատարվի: Այդ դեպքում ոչ թե գուշակություններ ճիշտ, այլ մեր հավատն է նպաստում դրա կատարմանը:
Չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին. առանց նման բաներով տարվելու ապրելն ավելի հեշտ է:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Կյանքում չեմ հավատացել, ու չեմ էլ հավատալու տենց բաների:

----------


## Չամիչ

Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում միայն ապագայի գուշակություններին: Գուշակություն ասվածը ավելի լայն իմաստ ունի: Պայծառատեսությամբ օժտված մարդիկ տարբեր գուշակություններ են անում, առանց մարդուն ճանաչելու, նայելով նրա նկարը, կամ շոշափելով նրան պատկանող որեւէ իր կարող են գուշակել եւ պատմել այդ մարդու մասին բազմաթիվ տվյալներ, առավել օժտվածները կարող են կարդալ մարդկանց մտքերը: Կարող են մարդու կյանքի վերաբերյալ էնպիսի մանրամասներ իմանալ, որոնց մասին, անգամ, տվյալ մարդը չի իմանում: Շատ հաճախ այս կամ այն հարցի մութ կողմերը բացահայտելու համար մարդիկ դիմում են մոգերին, էքստրասենսներին: Էն որ էստրասենսոր  հատկություններով օժտված մարդիկ կան՝ անժխտելի է, բայց մարդիկ շատ հաճախ խուսափում են, փաղչում են մոգերից, գուշակներից որովհետեւ միշտ էլ, բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ մերժվել են մեծամասնության կողմից, մերժվել են հատկապես եկեղեցու կողմից: Ինձ նույնպես հետաքրքիր է  իմ կյանքի վերաբերյալ իմանալ ավելին քան ես գիտեմ, խոսքը ապագայի մասին չէ, բայց ես նույնպես տրվելով ընդհանուր մերժողական ալիքին միշտ խուսափել եմ: Բայց կա շատ մեծ հետաքրքրություն:

----------

Enna Adoly (19.08.2013)

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Ոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոչ, չեմ հավատումմմմմմմմմ ու ամբողջ կյանքում չեմ հավատացել: Պատմեմ մի դեպք, իմ հետ պատահած հենց գուշակությունների հետ կապված  :Scenic: 

ՄԻ ԴԵՊՔ
Մոտ - 6-7 տարի առաջ ընկերներով հավաքված սնահավատությունից էինք խոսում, հորոսկոպներից… Հետո էնպես ստացվեց, որ իմ գլխին սարքեցին, ու ստիպեն ինձ լսել իմ վաղվա հորոսկոպը, որում ասվում էր՝ զգուշացեք վթարներից:  :Nono:  Հաջորդ օրը տանից դուրս եմ գալիս ու հիշում եմ իմ չարաբաստիկ հորոսկոպի անկապ գուշակության մասին ու սկսում եմ շատ զգույշ մայթերով քայլել, հասնում եմ խաչմերուկին, ու մեկ էլ հոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոպ ընկնում եմ հեծանիվի տակ:  :Baby: 
Դե ասա, խելոք աղջիկ, բա քեզ պետք էր հիշել որոսկոպի մասին, ընկնել մտքերով և այդ մտքերի հետ մեկտեղ հեծանիվի տակ  :Black Eye:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (20.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իսկ եթե նույն բանը պատմեիր առանց նույն տառը տասից ավել անգամ կրկնելու, չէինք հասկանա՞  :Think: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

Նարե91 (20.08.2013)

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

> Իսկ եթե նույն բանը պատմեիր առանց նույն տառը տասից ավել անգամ կրկնելու, չէինք հասկանա՞ 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Էստեղ նույն տառը  մի քանի անգամ կրկնվելով, էմոցիա է արտահայտում և ավելի պատկերավոր է դարձնում գրածս ըստ իս:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էստեղ նույն տառը  մի քանի անգամ կրկնվելով, էմոցիա է արտահայտում և ավելի պատկերավոր է դարձնում գրածս ըստ իս:


Բա սմայլիկներն էլ ինչի՞ համար են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երեկ Վանգայի մասին հաղորդում էի նայում, տարբեր էքստրասենսներ էին հաղորդման ժամանակ խոսում, նրանցից մեկը շատ հետաքրքիր բան ասեց: *Գաղտնիք չէ*, որ էստրասենսոր ունակությունները, շատ հաճախ, փոխանցվում են ժառանգաբար, ավելին, պարզվում է, որ էսպես կոչված տոհմական հեքիմը կամ մագը(потомственный целитель) պարտադիր, մահվանից առաջ պիտի ինչ որ մեկին փոխանցի իր ունակությունները: Վերը հիշատակված էքստրասենս կինը պատմում է թե ինչպես է ականացես եղել երբ մահացող հեքիմը ուղիղ 7 օր տառապում էր, չէր կարղանում հոգին ազատել քանի որ ոչ ոք չէր ուզում ժառանգել այդ ունակությունները: Նման դեպքերում նրանք պարզապես ստիպված են լինում պատահական ինչ որ մեկին փոխանցել:


իհարկե գաղտնիք չէ… ո՞վ չգիտի… ապացուցված բան ա… 

մի հատ գաղտնիք պտի բացեմ… չէի ուզում ասել, բայց պտի ասեմ, որտև էլ չեմ կարում մեչս պահեմ… ես էքստռասենս եմ… տատիկիցս եմ ժառանգել… մահանալուց կանչեց մոտս ձեռը դրեց գլխիս ու իրա սաղ ուժերն անցան ինձ… բայց հլա մի բան էլ ավել ա անցել… ես ոչ միայն կարում եմ մարդկանց ապագան տեսնել, այլև անցյալն ու հանդերձյալ կյանքը… 

… և որպես բոնուս նաև մարդկանց տգլոր տեսնելու ունակություն եմ ստացել…

----------

Աթեիստ (25.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Իմ համար գուշակություն արել են,երբ ես 7-8 տարեկան եմ եղել: Կարգին փայլուն ապագա էին գուշակել,բայց ես վերջը տնային տնտեսուհի դառա:  :Hands Up:   Հիմա մեծացել եմ,բայց վախենում եմ դիմել գուշակների,որովհետև համոզված եմ,որ դրանից հետո անպայման մի վատ բան լինելու է: 
  Բայց կա մի բան,որին և հավատում եմ,որից և վախենում եմ: Դա իմ երազներն են: Ինչ անում եմ,որ չմտածեմ դրանց մասին՝ չի ստացվում: Հաճախ թվումա էնպիսի անկապ երազ եմ տեսել,որ դա հնարավոր չէ դա մի իմաստ ունենա կամ իրականանա: Մտքիցս հանում եմ,բայց մի էնպիսի բանա պատահում,որ հասկանում եմ,երազս դրա մասին զգուշացում էր:  :Smile:

----------

